# Unpopular Opinions Thread



## Farobi (Mar 18, 2014)

Just saw this on another forum. It seems cool so why not bring it to TBT.

Rules:

No flaming other opinions. In addition to this, don't flame a particular group too far in posts.
Don't post your "pet peeve" that "seems" to happen a lot to you, but actually just happens to everyone ever. That's annoying.
That's it. Too lazy to think of an opinion now sorry. It'll be fun to read through this thread though.


----------



## KarlaKGB (Mar 18, 2014)

Haha this will go downhill fast. There are certain "expectations" of opinions that people have, and people are generally intolerant of unpopular opinions. I'm not going to share any of mine, I'll just say that I'm pretty conservative-minded.


----------



## sn0wxyuki (Mar 18, 2014)

Examples on unpopular opinion? xD

Maybe...adding salt on half boiled egg taste better than soy sauce?? I hate pepper sprinkle on my egg!


----------



## Flop (Mar 18, 2014)

Opinion:  I think gays should be treated no differently than anyone else. 

*scurries away*


----------



## JellyDitto (Mar 18, 2014)

I agree, Flop. Everyone in this world should be treated the same in a nice, kind way.


----------



## Poppyann (Mar 18, 2014)

Flop said:


> Opinion:  I think gays should be treated no differently than anyone else.
> 
> *scurries away*



Dependant on country, I wouldn't say this was an _unpopular_ opinion. I am not sure where you are from though, so correct me if Im wrong 



KarlaKGB said:


> Haha this will go downhill fast. There are certain "expectations" of opinions that people have, and people are generally intolerant of unpopular opinions. I'm not going to share any of mine, I'll just say that I'm pretty conservative-minded.



This is how I feel too


----------



## Neriifur (Mar 18, 2014)

My unpopular opinion(s) would cause a massive riot, so nah I'm good.


----------



## Flop (Mar 18, 2014)

Poppyann said:


> Dependant on country, I wouldn't say this was an _unpopular_ opinion. I am not sure where you are from though, so correct me if Im wrong
> 
> 
> 
> This is how I feel too




Well I live in the United States, so of course it's an unpopular opinion. ;-;


----------



## Autumnia (Mar 18, 2014)

I think feminists make women look weak... (I'm a woman btw don't know if that makes my opinion any less unpopular)


----------



## EmmaFrost (Mar 18, 2014)

I think women can be equally as guilty of misogyny as men. There is so much internalized misogyny amongst women it's unbelievable. I believe gendered insults are disgusting and women should be ashamed of using them.

I believe privilege is real, and should be checked often. I won't go further into this because mentioning white privilege caused me to get a bloody warning on the forum once from a mod who accused me of being racist against white people WHEN I'M WHITE LULZ???????????

I believe in fiscal conservatism, and the right to own guns, but I'm a social liberal...except I believe life begins at conception and I won't get into my detailed abortion views on an Animal Crossing forum.


----------



## Alienfish (Mar 18, 2014)

I dislike Quentin Tarantino and find his films quite boring which means I'm probably the 1% that does dislike him. And his fandom is worse. No he is not original or 'new' it has been done before. SORRY.

- - - Post Merge - - -

Also apparently it bothers people that I want to stay child free. Duuuur -_-


----------



## KarlaKGB (Mar 18, 2014)

Illyana said:


> I believe in fiscal conservatism, and the right to own guns,



Ok you're cool


----------



## Byngo (Mar 18, 2014)

Umeko said:


> I dislike Quentin Tarantino and find his films quite boring which means I'm probably the 1% that does dislike him. And his fandom is worse. No he is not original or 'new' it has been done before. SORRY.
> 
> - - - Post Merge - - -
> 
> Also apparently it bothers people that I want to stay child free. Duuuur -_-



I agree. With both things you said


----------



## Alienfish (Mar 18, 2014)

Finally someone o: I've met like one person that disliked Kill Bill for once before.

It's like.. I don't mind if you like him but don't say he's reinventing, original new or whatever since then you have clearly not seen a lot of films or read up on it.


----------



## Lauren (Mar 18, 2014)

Neriifur said:


> My unpopular opinion(s) would cause a massive riot, so nah I'm good.



Same here I will say

I DO NOT LIKE TEA AND I RARELY EAT CRUMPETS. My opinion tea tastes like ass.


----------



## Alienfish (Mar 18, 2014)

Lauren said:


> Same here I will say
> 
> I DO NOT LIKE TEA AND I RARELY EAT CRUMPETS. My opinion tea tastes like ass.



Not a big fan either unless I have eaten something bad and need to calm my stomach down. Also I dislikes most cookies, so yea that too.


----------



## Aesthetic (Mar 18, 2014)

I like dipping McDonald's fries in mcflurries.


----------



## Alienfish (Mar 18, 2014)

i tried that once but idgi why it's unpopular lol


----------



## JellyDitto (Mar 18, 2014)

Netflix said:


> I like dipping McDonald's fries in mcflurries.



Oh  sweet heavens, yes.


----------



## Cariad (Mar 18, 2014)

Ok, I have a few, which will be posted later. I just want to say that I don't want children, and it is ridiculous when people say stuff like OMG, you don't want to create life and they go over the top. ITS MY CHOICE FOR GOODNESS SAKE.


----------



## miaou (Mar 18, 2014)

I think Frozen was mediocre and the music was terrible.

Doctor Who is overrated, full of plot-holes and is clearly running out of creative juices. 

Taylor Swift's music is childish and terrible.

Atheists are pretentious.

Dexter should have ended after Season 4.

AMC killed everything that was good about the Walking Dead after season 1.

I think that smoking cigarettes is okay and people who smoke are not bad people for smoking.

The guy's tattoos in the Divergent trailers look like MS Word clipart.

2DS's look like slices of bread.


----------



## Cudon (Mar 18, 2014)

Oh.. oh ! Yeah my ''unpopular opinion'' would be Frozen being mediocre as well. And agree with the songs <-< They're frickin' horrible


----------



## Alienfish (Mar 18, 2014)

Dinomates said:


> Oh.. oh ! Yeah my ''unpopular opinion'' would be Frozen being mediocre as well. And agree with the songs <-< They're frickin' horrible



this. i've never been a disney fan and this film seems overrated af

- - - Post Merge - - -



ACNL noodle said:


> Ok, I have a few, which will be posted later. I just want to say that I don't want children, and it is ridiculous when people say stuff like OMG, you don't want to create life and they go over the top. ITS MY CHOICE FOR GOODNESS SAKE.



this or they is like oh my family will die out blah blah. omg go screw someone if you want kids so badly.


----------



## Envy (Mar 18, 2014)

~Mainstream pop/rock from the 80s and beyond is typically too electronic for me. (and, with that said, I feel that the 80s are the worst decade of popular music)

~Brass and woodwind instruments are my favorite of all instruments, and I think that the best type of rock includes a permanent trumpet/trombone/saxophone section.

~I hate Spring/Summer and love Winter. Spring and Summer make me depressed... Nothing good comes out of them.

~I do not believe in God, or any higher power.

~I do not drink and never care to.


----------



## Yui Z (Mar 18, 2014)

Ehhh I don't know if it's an 'unpopular' opinion but I hate it when would say stuff like "That's so kawaii desu ne!" and use Japanese words in an English sentence just to sound 'cute'. Sounds stupid more like IMO.


----------



## Colour Bandit (Mar 18, 2014)

That the UK should drop out of the European Union...
Coffee is evil- I can survive without it and it's panic attack inducing influence...
Male privilege exists and Misandry does not...
I'll think of a few more in a bit.


----------



## Alienfish (Mar 18, 2014)

Also that I hate Lady Gaga and all this stupid modern dance pop, deal with it.


----------



## Cudon (Mar 18, 2014)

It's disgusting how pop artists and such affect young teenagers. <-< I need to get my ass out of jr. high asap before I go insane


----------



## Jellybean23 (Mar 18, 2014)

Umeko said:


> I dislike Quentin Tarantino and find his films quite boring which means I'm probably the 1% that does dislike him. And his fandom is worse. No he is not original or 'new' it has been done before. SORRY.
> 
> - - - Post Merge - - -
> 
> Also apparently it bothers people that I want to stay child free. Duuuur -_-




I think it's weird that people pressure others to create a new human being just so they'll fit a societal norm.  My brother originally did not want children but folded under the pressure of his wife (who knew he did not want kids when they married) and her family.  My brother loves his son but that boy now lives with parents who constantly fight and are on the edge of divorce.  Poor kid didn't ask to be born and definitely deserves better.

So I think that "no" should always trump "yes" when it comes to creating and entirely new person.

- - - Post Merge - - -

And speaking of kids, it's hard being pro-choice in the area I live in.


----------



## Lurrdoc (Mar 18, 2014)

I don't like Nutella.


----------



## Alienfish (Mar 18, 2014)

Dinomates said:


> It's disgusting how pop artists and such affect young teenagers. <-< I need to get my ass out of jr. high asap before I go insane



yeah. ugh. sure i love music with a passion but i'm not really a rabid fangirl.

- - - Post Merge - - -



Lurrdoc said:


> I don't like Nutella.


neither do i and i cant eat it anyways


----------



## moka264 (Mar 18, 2014)

I did not like the movie Gravity. It was boring for me.

- - - Post Merge - - -


----------



## LadyVivia (Mar 18, 2014)

I think the word "gay" should not be used as an insult. Calling stupid people gay is insulting. It insults both gay people and the people you're insulting. It's not frickin' fair.


----------



## KermitTea (Mar 18, 2014)

LadyVivia said:


> I think the word "gay" should not be used as an insult. Calling stupid people gay is insulting. It insults both gay people and the people you're insulting. It's not frickin' fair.



I don't think that's unpopular :3


----------



## Jellybean23 (Mar 18, 2014)

LadyVivia said:


> I think the word "gay" should not be used as an insult. Calling stupid people gay is insulting. It insults both gay people and the people you're insulting. It's not frickin' fair.



Same with "********".


----------



## Cudon (Mar 18, 2014)

I despise Angel Beats. That piece of **** of an anime was a disappointing wreck with a story that is a mess of plot twists and it feels like it has no direction whatsoever, the characters are bland & forgettable personality and design wise. Yet that crap is popular 8D
It's 13 episodes long. 13. episodes. Yet if I remember right the story sorta branched out three times. 1. beginning story 2. episodes started to concentrate on ****ty side characters 3. Some odd pc **** to make it even more messy GG.

I might remember the order of 2 and 3 wrong. I watched it a while ago


----------



## Alienfish (Mar 18, 2014)

Also yeah I hate those pro-lifers and other people overall that are nagging on you to have child. gtfo this planet, now.


----------



## MrPicklez (Mar 18, 2014)

I think beards and tattoos should be allowed in the workplace despite how unprofessional they may appear. I take great pride in my facial hair. Not to mention the care and stuff I put into it to make it more presentable.


----------



## Alienfish (Mar 18, 2014)

^this. i mean who seriously cares if you have a mustache or a tattoo? it's like.. your pride and should be allowed for it. A beard doesn't make you work less.


----------



## Jellybean23 (Mar 18, 2014)

My pharmacist has a awesome beard, but they make him hide it.  He splits it into two, braids it, and tucks it back into his white coat.  You can see it if you're looking for it.  First time I met him, I knew I would like him just from his beard lol.


----------



## Gizmodo (Mar 18, 2014)

Transgendered people should be completely accepted, and shows such as Jerry springer need to STOP their false portrayal of all trans people looking like 40 year old men with chest hair, and instead focus on people such as Kim Petras and Laverne Cox. I see so many LGB people not accepting the T and its sad..

Also Fizzy Drinks are disgusting
I don;t enjoy listen to any male vocalists :x
Doctor Who sucks

- - - Post Merge - - -

Also you shouldnt have kids over 40
sorry its not worth it spending IVF on people who have had their chance and haven't took it (obviously there are exceptions)
I don't think its fair on the child to have an older parent, who by the time they are 18 lets not forget will be 58 :x
It shouldn't be promoted as much as it is..
Obviously for some people its wonderful but on the whole No, its not healthy for all this its fine to wait until 40+ etc, in actuality no its not, and so many medical surveys show it can have a detrimental effect on the child once past 35


----------



## Alienfish (Mar 18, 2014)

Yeah I don't get the Doctor Who hype either. Never been into sci-fi much anyways


----------



## Cudon (Mar 18, 2014)

*Feels bad for  having old parents*


----------



## Gizmodo (Mar 18, 2014)

Also i dont think a foetus is truly a human until it is viable, and can survive outside of the mother
untl then its a potential human, which is part of the Mother. and the Mother's life and wellbeing takes much more importance
once it can survive, its a human imo

- - - Post Merge - - -



Dinomates said:


> *Feels bad to have old parents*



Why should you feel bad if you're fine with it??


----------



## MrPicklez (Mar 18, 2014)

Umeko said:


> ^this. i mean who seriously cares if you have a mustache or a tattoo? it's like.. your pride and should be allowed for it. A beard doesn't make you work less.



Apparently a lot of people care. It's ridiculous because I make sure I'm well groomed and don't look like some barbaric caveman.



Jellybean23 said:


> My pharmacist has a awesome beard, but they make him hide it.  He splits it into two, braids it, and tucks it back into his white coat.  You can see it if you're looking for it.  First time I met him, I knew I would like him just from his beard lol.



The funny thing about this post? I'm going to school for pharmacy. Go figure, huh?


----------



## Gizmodo (Mar 18, 2014)

MrKisstoefur said:


> Apparently a lot of people care. It's ridiculous because I make sure I'm well groomed and don't look like some barbaric caveman.
> 
> 
> 
> The funny thing about this post? I'm going to school for pharmacy. Go figure, huh?



Also its natural to have a beard so screw them all 
its only modern days expectations of hair removal thats made it that way, so they are in the wrong


----------



## Cudon (Mar 18, 2014)

Gizmodo said:


> - - - Post Merge - - -
> 
> 
> 
> Why should you feel bad if you're fine with it??



I dunno, cuz you mentioned it as a horrible thing? x3


----------



## MrPicklez (Mar 18, 2014)

Also, Glee sucks.

COME AT ME TBT.


----------



## Gizmodo (Mar 18, 2014)

Dinomates said:


> I dunno, cuz you mentioned it as a horrible thing? x3



Erm i'm not saying its horrible, just i disagree with it?
its an unpopular opinion thread??


----------



## Jellybean23 (Mar 18, 2014)

I agree about the fetal viability.  That case in Texas where they were forcing a man to keep his wife on life support just because she was pregnant (and waaaay before viability) made me sick.


----------



## Cudon (Mar 18, 2014)

MrKisstoefur said:


> Also, Glee sucks.
> 
> COME AT ME TBT.



wait. Glee is considered good? wow...


----------



## Gizmodo (Mar 18, 2014)

Jellybean23 said:


> I agree about the fetal viability.  That case in Texas where they were forcing a man to keep his wife on life support just because she was pregnant (and waaaay before viability) made me sick.



Exactly!
once its viable it is life, as it can actually live, thats how i view it


----------



## Alienfish (Mar 18, 2014)

Dinomates said:


> wait. Glee is considered good? wow...



this.. ehm.

all they do is destroy good classic rock


----------



## Trundle (Mar 18, 2014)

While this is a common view in any non-******** country of the world, I believe that teachers should *not* be trained and equipped with hand guns in schools. This has been legalized in 18 states already, and I'm honestly appalled. How stupid can you be, USA? School shootings are so rare that putting guns in is just a waste of time and resources anyways. Making teachers be equipped with guns in schools only opens up more possibilities to violence. Mentally unstable teachers, students getting a hold of the gun, or even having the law in which could attract psychopaths to the profession. So much about it is wrong. Stop adding fire to the fire, US, because it's just gonna make a big boom boom.


----------



## Alienfish (Mar 18, 2014)

Trundle said:


> While this is a common view in any non-******** country of the world, I believe that teachers should *not* be trained and equipped with hand guns in schools. This has been legalized in 18 states already, and I'm honestly appalled. How stupid can you be, USA? School shootings are so rare that putting guns in is just a waste of time and resources anyways. Making teachers be equipped with guns in schools only opens up more possibilities to violence. Mentally unstable teachers, students getting a hold of the gun, or even having the law in which could attract psychopaths to the profession. So much about it is wrong. Stop adding fire to the fire, US, because it's just gonna make a big boom boom.



this. no offense but most us laws are kinda ******** sometimes. ooh you can't drive into a swimming pool with a bike. tough **** it's my hobby >>


----------



## Gizmodo (Mar 18, 2014)

Trundle said:


> While this is a common view in any non-******** country of the world, I believe that teachers should *not* be trained and equipped with hand guns in schools. This has been legalized in 18 states already, and I'm honestly appalled. How stupid can you be, USA? School shootings are so rare that putting guns in is just a waste of time and resources anyways. Making teachers be equipped with guns in schools only opens up more possibilities to violence. Mentally unstable teachers, students getting a hold of the gun, or even having the law in which could attract psychopaths to the profession. So much about it is wrong. Stop adding fire to the fire, US, because it's just gonna make a big boom boom.



I'm from the UK and completely agree
i just don't get the whole gun debate, like how many gun crimes happen in the UK and school shootings etc, hardly ever.. Yet where guns are allowed "to protect themselves" look at the crime rates
obvs they cant just get rid of all guns now as its just impossible and people in rural areas especially wont.


----------



## NeapolitanNightmares (Mar 18, 2014)

Trundle said:


> While this is a common view in any non-******** country of the world, I believe that teachers should *not* be trained and equipped with hand guns in schools. This has been legalized in 18 states already, and I'm honestly appalled. How stupid can you be, USA? School shootings are so rare that putting guns in is just a waste of time and resources anyways. Making teachers be equipped with guns in schools only opens up more possibilities to violence. Mentally unstable teachers, students getting a hold of the gun, or even having the law in which could attract psychopaths to the profession. So much about it is wrong. Stop adding fire to the fire, US, because it's just gonna make a big boom boom.



"Okay, we need to get rid of guns in schools, how can we do this"

"MORE GUNS"

"GENIUS"


----------



## Alienfish (Mar 18, 2014)

Gizmodo said:


> I'm from the UK and completely agree
> i just don't get the whole gun debate, like how many gun crimes happen in the UK and school shootings etc, hardly ever.. Yet where guns are allowed "to protect themselves" look at the crime rates
> obvs they cant just get rid of all guns now as its just impossible and people in rural areas especially wont.


yea if you mean the us and all these stupid amendments. ugh


----------



## Lauren (Mar 18, 2014)

I dislike children with a passion. I want them and I like good children but children that shout, scream and all other things make me want to pull my ears off and eyes out. Their little hands and feet aggravate me and their weird ways piss me off  I love babies though.

- - - Post Merge - - -



Gizmodo said:


> I'm from the UK and completely agree
> i just don't get the whole gun debate, like how many gun crimes happen in the UK and school shootings etc, hardly ever.. Yet where guns are allowed "to protect themselves" look at the crime rates
> obvs they cant just get rid of all guns now as its just impossible and people in rural areas especially wont.



Yay for England.


----------



## Jellybean23 (Mar 18, 2014)

I like *my* children...and not many others.  I have a daughter named Lauren


----------



## Cudon (Mar 18, 2014)

I gotta admit I am not a fan of kids either, which really turns me off about having children of my own someday


----------



## oath2order (Mar 18, 2014)

I do not like Michael Jackson or the Beatles. I think their music is overrated.

I despise Nutella.

I think Americans need to calm down about their guns. The Second Amendment is massively outdated and was written before we had the guns of today. Yes, you have the right to bear arms, but the founding fathers didn't know what guns would be in the future.

I am against amnesty for immigrants who came to the country without going through the proper border process. I'm supportive of amnesty for people fleeing their country if they are being persecuted but if they come here with the mindset of "my country sucks let's try it here" then I'm sorry but you need to go through the proper process.



Umeko said:


> yea if you mean the us and all these stupid amendments. ugh



Stupid amendments?

I think all drugs should be legal. Yes, that includes cocaine, heroin, LSD, etc. Regulate them all you want, I just think they should be legal. Prohibition doesn't work.

I hate Studio Ghibli.

Time travelling is cheating.

Dreamies are stupid.

I don't see the problem with drug testing welfare recipients.

I think religious people are delusional.

I think the feminism that exists on the Internet is stupid, mostly because the online feminists seem to be the radical man hating archetype.

I realized I don't really hate children. I hate their parents. Child do whatever the hell they want and their parents let them. I hate parents who don't know how to raise their children.

I hate how the U.S. has become a nanny state. "No Child Left Behind" "It takes a village to raise a child." and all the stupid "You can't swear on TV before a certain hour." I don't think the news should censor swearing just because some stupid child might be watching. It's not my job to raise other people's children, so I don't think my viewing experience should be lessened because some child might hear "****".


----------



## Gizmodo (Mar 18, 2014)

I think Toddlers are way cuter than Babies

- - - Post Merge - - -

"
I think the feminism that exists on the Internet is stupid, mostly because the online feminists seem to be the radical man hating archetype."

Yes, YES YES
so much sexism occurs from feminists to men
i saw one on FB today
"Men cheat because they are arseholes"
"Women cheat because men are arseholes"

are you for real..


----------



## Lauren (Mar 18, 2014)

Jellybean23 said:


> I like *my* children...and not many others.  I have a daughter named Lauren



It sounds bad, normal thoughts of a 20 year old, I like well behaved children who's parents know how to handle them, i work in a store with sweets, you can only imagine! I have a sister who is a pain and younger ^.^ it's just naughty children that annoy me and their parents do nothing but feed them chemicals to shut them up hehe sorry if I caused offence that was not my intention


----------



## oath2order (Mar 18, 2014)

I also think trigger warnings on Tumblr are stupid. If you hear the word, isn't that going to trigger you? I know people hate on that idea, but it's true.

I don't agree with punishing criminals the way we do in the US. I think we need to focus more on rehabilitation.


----------



## Jellybean23 (Mar 18, 2014)

All kids are naughty sometimes.  For the ones that are true brats, it's lazy parenting, not the kids.  And there are a LOT of lazy parents.


----------



## oath2order (Mar 18, 2014)

Rehabilitation works. I hate the American idea of "an eye for an eye".


----------



## Jellybean23 (Mar 18, 2014)

oath2order said:


> Rehabilitation works. I hate the American idea of "an eye for an eye".



The problem with "an eye for an eye" is that for a lot of offenders, it is no longer an eye for an eye....it's "messing up the rest of your life for an eye"


----------



## MrPicklez (Mar 18, 2014)

I hate holidays and think they're a stupid way for the government to make money off of people because they know we'll buy it.


----------



## Aizu (Mar 18, 2014)

Some people are gonna hate, but I don't see what the hypes all about with Attack on Titan, sorry it's just not my thing （ ｉ _ ｉ ）


----------



## oath2order (Mar 18, 2014)

MrKisstoefur said:


> I hate holidays and think they're a stupid way for the government *corporations* to make money off of people because they know we'll buy it.



Fixed 

- - - Post Merge - - -

OH ANOTHER ONE.

The U.S. is not a Christian nation dammit. I wish people would stop saying that.


----------



## MrPicklez (Mar 18, 2014)

oath2order said:


> Fixed
> 
> - - - Post Merge - - -
> 
> ...



Ohmy. I did put government didn't I? I'm such a dumb.


----------



## Alienfish (Mar 18, 2014)

yea you know what i mean oath, i was directing that at the guns post because this right to own a gun is stupid, at least make it licensed like we have it here.

- - - Post Merge - - -



oath2order said:


> Fixed
> 
> - - - Post Merge - - -
> 
> ...


so you mean it's atheist then?


----------



## MrPicklez (Mar 18, 2014)

I think marriage is stupid.


----------



## oath2order (Mar 18, 2014)

Umeko said:


> yea you know what i mean oath, i was directing that at the guns post because this right to own a gun is stupid, at least make it licensed like we have it here.
> 
> - - - Post Merge - - -
> 
> so you mean it's atheist then?



Okay, cause you said amendments, plural, so I was wondering if you had any thoughts on the others or something.

It's a secular nation, so, yes, it's officially an atheist country.


----------



## Colour Bandit (Mar 18, 2014)

I don't like theme parks and funfaires, all the shouting, screaming and crowds make me really anxious and panicky...
I think going to university is a waste of money, every man and his dog has a degree these days- says the person who is going to try and break the job market through Apprenticeships or A-Level leavers training so really has no say and is most likely going going to end up in a dead end job...
I think taking babies to museums and galleries is pointless, they won't remember the experience and they are making a quiet place noisy- I only go to museums when I'm feeling anxious but need something to do so a screaming child will just make me panic...


----------



## Alienfish (Mar 18, 2014)

Yeah I should have corrected to one, but yes that one.

Truth but it's like political correctness and all this God bless bullcrap is becoming society so if you don't add that you are dumb.


----------



## puppy (Mar 18, 2014)

i think police officers get away with things that they shouldnt.
a while ago i had to write about an article where 2 cops beat an unarmed mentally handicapped man to death and i dont know if its just me but i have a hard time seeing how that is ever necessary.... that guy is _dead_ now and its kind of a big deal to me.


----------



## Gizmodo (Mar 18, 2014)

oath2order said:


> Fixed
> 
> - - - Post Merge - - -
> 
> ...



The EDL say this with the UK and it drives me crazy!
No we are not one religion.. we are a country which should accept all religions and atheists and agnostics etc, no country should be a one religious country

- - - Post Merge - - -

Also I hate it when people see soldiers as perfect human beings and you can't ever critisize them
dont get me wrong most soldiers are AMAZING and its good they protect our country, but some have carried out awful abuses, and some people turn a blind eye, because they are "heroes"


----------



## oath2order (Mar 18, 2014)

Gizmodo said:


> Also I hate it when people see soldiers as perfect human beings and you can't ever critisize them
> dont get me wrong most soldiers are AMAZING and its good they protect our country, but some have carried out awful abuses, and some people turn a blind eye, because they are "heroes"



I love this post. I hate the soldier worship we have. For the most part, they're not "heroes", they're fighting wars we shouldn't be in in the first place.


----------



## Envy (Mar 18, 2014)

oath2order said:


> It's a secular nation, so, yes, it's officially an atheist country.



What? Secular is pure neutrality.

While a secular nation is certainly beneficial to those of us who are atheists, I wouldn't say it's the same thing as being an atheist nation. In fact, the equation between secularism and atheism is what scares many religious people and makes them misunderstand what a secular nation really means.

I can easily clear up the difference by using our motto as an example:

Christian: "In God We Trust"
Secular: "E pluribus unum"
Atheist: "In No God We Trust" (or something to that effect)

You see... Going into atheist nation territory is just overkill. There's nothing to gain by having such a motto as that. Secularism is fine. Secularism provides _real_ freedom of religion.


----------



## Gizmodo (Mar 18, 2014)

Also why does it seem much worse for Male Perverts/Pedophiles than Female?
its ok for women to grope males on TV, and fawn over male guests, but if a group of males did that, its viewed as pervy

http://www.dailymail.co.uk/news/art...-eight-year-old-boy-50-times-starting-16.html
Look at this! TWO YEARS FOR AN 8 YEAR OLD
It would be different if it was a guy gah, the justice system sucks in the UK sometimes 

I just dont want sexism becoming fine for Men.. like there was an advert on TV laughing at men.. and lots of male characters are always idiots..


----------



## Flop (Mar 18, 2014)

Whoa, this thread about unpopular opinions became quite popular.


----------



## Finnian (Mar 18, 2014)

Gizmodo said:


> Also why does it seem much worse for Male Perverts/Pedophiles than Female?
> its ok for women to grope males on TV, and fawn over male guests, but if a group of males did that, its viewed as pervy
> 
> http://www.dailymail.co.uk/news/art...-eight-year-old-boy-50-times-starting-16.html
> ...



WAIT WHAT 2 YEARS ARE YOU KIDDING ME. I want her put away for life. Freaking monster.


----------



## Gizmodo (Mar 18, 2014)

Finnian said:


> WAIT WHAT 2 YEARS ARE YOU KIDDING ME. I want her put away for life. Freaking monster.



I KNOW! its actually a joke wtf
plus it says she'll only likely serve 12 months as she learned from her mistakes


----------



## Alienfish (Mar 18, 2014)

well, since when is it okay for males to do stuff like that IRL.. ?


----------



## Cudon (Mar 18, 2014)

Gizmodo said:


> I KNOW! its actually a joke wtf
> plus it says she'll only likely serve 12 months as she learned from her mistakes



She gets 2 years for ****ing a child over 50 times in 2 years. GG


----------



## MrPicklez (Mar 18, 2014)

I think it's ridiculous how McDonald's employees are striking for the minimum wage to go up to fifteen dollars an hour. Fifteen dollars an hour? I used to work for the government at the Worker's Comp Board and I was only making at least ten to eleven dollars an hour. You expect the government to give you fifteen dollars an hour JUST to flip burgers all day? No. Unless you have a little bit of college experience, you hardly deserve half that much let alone fifteen damn dollars.


----------



## Alienfish (Mar 18, 2014)

MrKisstoefur said:


> I think it's ridiculous how McDonald's employees are striking for the minimum wage to go up to fifteen dollars an hour. Fifteen dollars an hour? I used to work for the government at the Worker's Comp Board and I was only making at least ten to eleven dollars an hour. You expect the government to give you fifteen dollars an hour JUST to flip burgers all day? No. Unless you have a little bit of college experience, you hardly deserve half that much let alone fifteen damn dollars.


this.. errrrr.


----------



## MrPicklez (Mar 18, 2014)

I also don't think the minimum wage should be increased to begin with. Sh!t is already expensive as is.


----------



## Finnian (Mar 18, 2014)

MrKisstoefur said:


> I also don't think the minimum wage should be increased to begin with. Sh!t is already expensive as is.


I only think that minimum wage should be raised because I literally cannot pay for groceries and need the money to keep up with inflation rates. However, I know that raising minimum wage will only cause inflation to speed. And there's really no winning.


----------



## Alienfish (Mar 18, 2014)

I think students at uni/college/etc. should get more money per month. I think we get maybe like.. 300 bucks or something here per month for actually doing our work. And especially if you are taking a course that will get you a job. I mean do they think we have time to take extra work if we are studying hard?


----------



## Gizmodo (Mar 18, 2014)

Umeko said:


> well, since when is it okay for males to do stuff like that IRL.. ?



I'm saying the opposite..
I'm saying that female perverts on TV etc arent viewed as negative.. its seen as ok for some woman anchor to fawn over a man look at his abs etc, and be a cougar
But if a male anchor did that hes a pervert and sexist


----------



## Alienfish (Mar 18, 2014)

Gizmodo said:


> I'm saying the opposite..
> I'm saying that female perverts on TV etc arent viewed as negative.. its seen as ok for some woman anchor to fawn over a man look at his abs etc, and be a cougar
> But if a male anchor did that hes a pervert and sexist


maybe because it's fewer who do it.. and tv =/= irl.


----------



## MrPicklez (Mar 18, 2014)

Finnian said:


> I only think that minimum wage should be raised because I literally cannot pay for groceries and need the money to keep up with inflation rates. However, I know that raising minimum wage will only cause inflation to speed. And there's really no winning.



That feel. I can hardly buy food for myself because my dogs come before me and their food is expensive to begin with(I don't buy Purina, Pedigree, or other cheap brands).


----------



## Gizmodo (Mar 18, 2014)

Umeko said:


> maybe because it's fewer who do it.. and tv =/= irl.



But lots of people are influenced by TV and get their views from it..


----------



## Colour Bandit (Mar 18, 2014)

This isn't fully relevant to the topic (sorry) but I feel the users on here who identify as male should read this ( http://itspronouncedmetrosexual.com/2012/11/30-examples-of-male-privilege/ ) before lashing out at women- Though that female pedophile should have got way more than 2 years...


----------



## kite (Mar 18, 2014)

Unpopular opinion: I think the public education system (elementary - high school) in America needs a lot more work.

I'm not talking about employment, but the way the staff treat their students could be a LOT better across the country. Just do some searches based on "student suspended" and you'll see some BS reasons why. I know it's a two-way street, but the adults could start set a good example. I know there _are_ good teachers and staff out there for sure, but the ones who are mean and crabby to students could use an attitude change (not that I expect it would happen, but it would be nice, no?). As for the growing students, they're not the ones who have decided to pursue a career or a job in education, so I wouldn't really expect them to be good at controlling their negative emotions and impulses towards others and authority, as opposed to the adults managing them. Anyway, it's just some far off wish for them to be more fair to their students.


----------



## Finnian (Mar 18, 2014)

Popular Opinion: College should be free. Seriously. I'm gonna have to pay almost 200k for my Medical Doctorate.

Seems like feminism has become this weird cult of women who hate men and think that men are the worse thing ever.
Baby, you wouldn't be here without a man.
For the record, I'm a woman, and an EQUALIST.

I think racism against the latino and muslim people in America is completely wrong.
Trust me, I can't go a DAY without hearing a slur about a Mexican person here in Utah.
I think America is a fanfreakingtastic country, even if we have some major problems.
I believe in God, but I don't think he wants people to sit there and worship him all the time.

I don't actually know if these are unpopular or not. I'm pretty liberal.


----------



## Alienfish (Mar 18, 2014)

Gizmodo said:


> But lots of people are influenced by TV and get their views from it..



because those people are extremely stupid

- - - Post Merge - - -



Finnian said:


> Popular Opinion: College should be free. Seriously. I'm gonna have to pay almost 200k for my Medical Doctorate.


THIS SO FAKKING THIS.

And people wonder why some haven't gone to college.....


----------



## Finnian (Mar 18, 2014)

Umeko said:


> THIS SO FAKKING THIS.
> 
> And people wonder why some haven't gone to college.....


I really hate tuition.
Thank god I only made around 1000 bucks in 2013, or I'd be screwed.
Thank god for FAFSA.


----------



## Gizmodo (Mar 18, 2014)

I have to pay the equivalent of
$44,700 for my 3 year degree

And my brother will have to pay
$75,000 for his Masters i think.. or a bit more

grr


----------



## Alienfish (Mar 18, 2014)

yeah ugh. it's free here if you are from sweden or the EU but damn i've seen the fees you have to pay if you're from around the other world holy sht man


----------



## oath2order (Mar 18, 2014)

Gizmodo said:


> Also why does it seem much worse for Male Perverts/Pedophiles than Female?
> its ok for women to grope males on TV, and fawn over male guests, but if a group of males did that, its viewed as pervy
> 
> http://www.dailymail.co.uk/news/art...-eight-year-old-boy-50-times-starting-16.html
> ...



You are on a roll with things I agree with. It's the same in the US.



MrKisstoefur said:


> I also don't think the minimum wage should be increased to begin with. Sh!t is already expensive as is.



The problem is, prices have risen. Wages have not. A 1 bed, 1 bathroom apartment in my area is about $1100. My state's minimum wage is $7.25. Being paid minimum wage in a full time job in my area is $1160 a month. Nobody can live off that.



Flying Mint Bunny said:


> This isn't fully relevant to the topic (sorry) but I feel the users on here who identify as male should read this ( http://itspronouncedmetrosexual.com/2012/11/30-examples-of-male-privilege/ ) before lashing out at women- Though that female pedophile should have got way more than 2 years...



#3 - Men pay more for auto insurance. So, no, they can't be terrible drivers, they have to be much more careful.
#10 - Is being mugged not being harmed then?
#13 - Women are far more likely to emotionally abuse men.
#21 - Maybe this is because more men run for office.
#22 - Women fight for women's rights. You don't hear about any "men's rights" bills.
#24 - Absolute bull****. Men are expecting to be masculine, enjoy sports and violence.
#27 - Um, no. Fat men tend to be looked town upon.


----------



## Gizmodo (Mar 18, 2014)

Also its so UNFAIR how Scotland get English unis free :l
but English don't get Scottish uni's free?
really annoys me
Sure let Scot's have their Scottish unis free, but English Ones too? but we have to pay.. not fair

- - - Post Merge - - -

Also that source is obviously going to be biased no offence
theres so many examples of sexism against men...
For instance Today in college girls were moaning how no girls seem to take Physics in my college.. and people were outraged saying its sexist etc needs to be more promotion
so i pointed out, well in Art, theres only 1 boy, and in Textiles 0
no-body cared.


----------



## kite (Mar 18, 2014)

Finnian said:


> Popular Opinion: College should be free. Seriously. I'm gonna have to pay almost 200k for my Medical Doctorate.



Oh god, I wish.

Everything about my uni is so frigging expensive. Even the food. =_=ll


----------



## Lauren (Mar 18, 2014)

Gizmodo said:


> I have to pay the equivalent of
> $44,700 for my 3 year degree
> 
> And my brother will have to pay
> ...



I am in like ?30,000 worth of debt right now. So depressing when I wont get any of the jobs I want!


----------



## Gizmodo (Mar 18, 2014)

Lauren said:


> I am in like ?30,000 worth of debt right now. So depressing when I wont get any of the jobs I want!



What Degree did you do?
I'm doing my a levels atm (AS) and choosing a course is super hard


----------



## Colour Bandit (Mar 18, 2014)

Gizmodo said:


> Also that source is obviously going to be biased no offence


My last point on male privilege... That source was written by a person called Sam Killermann, who happens to be male so is writing from his own male experiences on what privileges he has experienced and seen other men experience. Adding to this http://feministroosterteeth.tumblr.com/search/male+privilege is run by a Trans man who has experienced oppression for being assigned female at birth and as such for others perceiving him as female and he points out the male privilege he receives and how damaging it is in the posts in that link. Now I have more resources I could call up written by men which add to the validity of my point but I won't post more about it because it's way off topic now, though I can PM you my resources if you'd like


----------



## Gizmodo (Mar 18, 2014)

Flying Mint Bunny said:


> My last point on male privilege... That source was written by a person called Sam Killermann, who happens to be male so is writing from his own male experiences on what privileges he has experienced and seen other men experience. Adding to this http://feministroosterteeth.tumblr.com/search/male+privilege is run by a Trans man who has experienced oppression for being assigned female at birth and as such for others perceiving him as female and he points out the male privilege he receives and how damaging it is in the posts in that link. Now I have more resources I could call up written by men which add to the validity of my point but I won't post more about it because it's way off topic now, though I can PM you my resources if you'd like



Yes please  we could chat on PM too, since my view is quite interesting i suppose ^^
i just dont get why we need to outline Male Priviledge.. most people know Males have it easier in circles of life, which only makes the sexism they do encounter, even mroe less known, and hidden


----------



## Finnian (Mar 18, 2014)

I just got an interview at University of Utah!!
I probably would have one to art school, but that's 20,000 bucks a semester.
I should probably go to my local university, since it's only $2,500 a semester.


----------



## chillv (Mar 18, 2014)

I will most likely blow this whole thread up if I post my honest opinions on anything. Remember the Nintendo Girls Club thread and check out my rant post in my blog to see what I mean.


----------



## Poppyann (Mar 18, 2014)

oath2order said:


> I do not like Michael Jackson or the Beatles. I think their music is overrated.
> 
> I despise Nutella.
> 
> ...



I agree with everything in your post,  bar the Nutella bit. Everything else,  in my opinion,  you're completely spot on.


----------



## chillv (Mar 18, 2014)

Poppyann said:


> I agree with everything in your post,  bar the Nutella bit. Everything else,  in my opinion,  you're completely spot on.



I'm an american and I am Christian and offended in every way by his post


----------



## Gizmodo (Mar 18, 2014)

chillv said:


> I'm an american and I am Christian and offended in every way by his post



Nice to know
i'm offended by many Christian views, so what


----------



## chillv (Mar 18, 2014)

Gizmodo said:


> Nice to know
> i'm offended by many Christian views, so what



What views are you offended by?


----------



## Gizmodo (Mar 18, 2014)

chillv said:


> What views are you offended by?



I'm agnostic haha 
And i'm offended by very conservative christians who are opposed to LGBT, as that doesnt really practice Jesus' advocation of Love and compassion tbh
Most Christians are fine and i accept their beliefs as im not sure myself


----------



## chillv (Mar 18, 2014)

Also...



Farobi said:


> [*]No flaming other opinions. In addition to this, don't flame a particular group too far in your opinion.


----------



## yosugay (Mar 18, 2014)

a lot of white people don't see their white privilege or acknowledge it. im mixed black and white so dont attack me lol, i have certain privileges too, such as white passing privilege.


----------



## chillv (Mar 18, 2014)

Gizmodo said:


> I'm agnostic haha
> And i'm offended by very conservative christians who are opposed to LGBT



Hate to break it to you, I am one of those people. That's why the conflict in Nintendo Girls  Club thread arose. And hey, since people are being this open about their opinions, I might as well be that way myself.



I feel that many people are ignorant about the cultures of countries outside of theirs and their knowledge is mostly based on stereotypes.


----------



## radical6 (Mar 18, 2014)

i hate radfems and twefs. disgusting.
i hate sex positive feminists
i do believe in privilege. (ex me in the trans community, i have afab privilege so its easier for me to pass and i dont face as much violence as amab trans people) 
i hate annoying atheists who yell at religious people. (im an atheist too i dont see religious ppl as lower wtf)
i hate white feminists who claim theyre saving muslim women because their belief is so oppressive!11!
i hate white feminists who say rap is sexist and misogynistic or support that susan lady from the womens rights movement even though she was racist as hell.
the cool "cutesy" nonbinary pronouns are cool. 
you do not need dypshoria to be trans


most of my unpopular opinions are about feminism/sj even tho im like a huge feminist..lmao

but i do like feminism. yes there are racist and backward feminists out there, but as a whole i think the movement does good. the racist roots feminism has does bother me, and i dont feel 100% comfortable identifying as a feminist but for the most part im okay with it.


----------



## Gizmodo (Mar 18, 2014)

chillv said:


> Hate to break it to you, I am one of those people.



Well then i'm sorry but its very hypocritical, and you are not showing teachings such as Love thy neighbour or putting them into practice tbh
BUT if you arent openly horrible to gay/trans people then i view that differently, i dont agree with you, but as long as you dont try and tell me or others, or openly disrespect people, fine


----------



## yosugay (Mar 18, 2014)

tsundere said:


> i hate annoying atheists who yell at religious people. (im an atheist too i dont see religious ppl as lower wtf)
> i hate white feminists who claim theyre saving muslim women because their belief is so oppressive!11!
> i hate white feminists who say rap is sexist and misogynistic or support that susan lady from the womens rights movement even though she was racist as hell.


yesss


----------



## Solar (Mar 18, 2014)

I think society puts just as much pressure on men (social and physical aspects) as they do on women.


----------



## Gizmodo (Mar 18, 2014)

YES DEFINITELY people saying muslim girls dont understand what they are missing etc
my muslim friend likes wearing a headscarf, feels comfortable, loves following her religion, and that is that
She has no pressure to wear a headscarf, her mum doesnt, but she has chosen to


----------



## chillv (Mar 18, 2014)

Gizmodo said:


> Well then i'm sorry but its very hypocritical, and you are not showing teachings such as Love thy neighbour or putting them into practice tbh



Actually, that commandment means to respect everyone and show concern for everyone. It doesn't mean advocate what they do and follow it.

I could go in depth with why people are against it, but I don't feel like it.


----------



## yosugay (Mar 18, 2014)

chillv said:


> Actually, that commandment means to respect everyone and show concern for everyone. It doesn't mean advocate what they do and follow it.
> 
> I could go in depth with why people are against it, but I don't feel like it.



isnt there something like you cant mix different fabrics and you cant miss church and other stuff but people do it anyway. but then they turn around and say that homosexuality is a sin, but half the the stuff they do is a sin and they dont worry about that?
it may have been the catholic bible im talking about. i know the christian and catholic one differ, but it just seems dumb that they focus on homosexuality so much. not flaming you or anything im just confused why theyre so condemning of it.


----------



## orangepeanut (Mar 18, 2014)

I think fries are ****ing disgusting


----------



## analytic (Mar 18, 2014)

I think nash grier is ugly


----------



## Gizmodo (Mar 18, 2014)

yosugay said:


> isnt there something like you cant mix different fabrics and you cant miss church and other stuff but people do it anyway. but then they turn around and say that homosexuality is a sin, but half the the stuff they do is a sin and they dont worry about that?
> it may have been the catholic bible im talking about. i know the christian and catholic one differ, but it just seems dumb that they focus on homosexuality so much. not flaming you or anything im just confused why theyre so condemning of it.



Yessss i learnt about the mixed fibres and things omg
I do religious studies a Level and i love it so so fascinating and Religion is just so amazing too study, and i love that i can pick about parts of the bible and say how its inaccurate such as where Mark wrote, how he included certain passages to appeal to the audience at the time, and not to be factual, how he wrote geographical locations for purpose, and they're not historically accurate at all, how half the word's of Jesus were edited, to make it more concise for persecuted christians
so fascinating


----------



## chillv (Mar 18, 2014)

yosugay said:


> isnt there something like you cant mix different fabrics and you cant miss church and other stuff but people do it anyway. but then they turn around and say that homosexuality is a sin, but half the the stuff they do is a sin and they dont worry about that?



The bible I read doesn't say anything about mixing fabrics or missing church as a sin.



yosugay said:


> it may have been the catholic bible im talking about. i know the christian and catholic one differ,



Yep, I believe that's it.



yosugay said:


> but it just seems dumb that they focus on homosexuality so much. not flaming you or anything im just confused why theyre so condemning of it.



Well, mines is not just on homosexuality. Also, I rarely FOCUS on it.


----------



## Gizmodo (Mar 18, 2014)

The mixed fibres is in every Bible in Deuteronomy.. im pretty sure


----------



## L. Lawliet (Mar 18, 2014)

I believe we should picket fred phelps funeral. Although it is what his church does, the irony in the situation would be fitting.


----------



## Gizmodo (Mar 18, 2014)

L. Lawliet said:


> I believe we should picket fred phelps funeral. Although it is what his church does, the irony in the situation would be fitting.



Is he the guy from westboro baptist church?
they are so sickening


----------



## L. Lawliet (Mar 18, 2014)

yup. he is on his deathbed atm.


----------



## Gizmodo (Mar 18, 2014)

L. Lawliet said:


> yup. he is on his deathbed atm.



Good! though the rest will carry it on anyway :l


----------



## Zeiro (Mar 18, 2014)

Illyana said:


> I think women can be equally as guilty of misogyny as men. There is so much internalized misogyny amongst women it's unbelievable. I believe gendered insults are disgusting and women should be ashamed of using them.


Nope. Nope nope nope.



Illyana said:


> I believe privilege is real, and should be checked often. I won't go further into this because mentioning white privilege caused me to get a bloody warning on the forum once from a mod who accused me of being racist against white people WHEN I'M WHITE LULZ???????????


THERE'S NO SUCH THING AS BEING RACIST AGAINST WHITE PEOPLE LMAO



Illyana said:


> I believe in fiscal conservatism, and the right to own guns, but I'm a social liberal...except I believe life begins at conception and I won't get into my detailed abortion views on an Animal Crossing forum.


I disagree, I am pro choice.



mayormanda said:


> I think Frozen was mediocre and the music was terrible.


Yes, I agree.



mayormanda said:


> Atheists are pretentious.


Some of them can be. I see myself as non-religious as opposed to athiest.



MrKisstoefur said:


> I think beards and tattoos should be allowed in the workplace despite how unprofessional they may appear. I take great pride in my facial hair. Not to mention the care and stuff I put into it to make it more presentable.


100% YES YES YES.



oath2order said:


> I think religious people are delusional.


I agree, some can be.



oath2order said:


> I think the feminism that exists on the Internet is stupid, mostly because the online feminists seem to be the radical man hating archetype.


Can you explain how? I don't really see it.



MrKisstoefur said:


> I think it's ridiculous how McDonald's employees are striking for the minimum wage to go up to fifteen dollars an hour. Fifteen dollars an hour? I used to work for the government at the Worker's Comp Board and I was only making at least ten to eleven dollars an hour. You expect the government to give you fifteen dollars an hour JUST to flip burgers all day? No. Unless you have a little bit of college experience, you hardly deserve half that much let alone fifteen damn dollars.


Not everyone can afford a college education and are forced to work at small, crappy jobs like McDonalds. When minimum wage isn't enough to feed your family, you know the struggle.



analytic said:


> I think nash grier is ugly


I approve of this statement. He is also homophobic and sexist.


----------



## analytic (Mar 18, 2014)

Reizo said:


> Nope. Nope nope nope.
> 
> THERE'S NO SUCH THING AS BEING RACIST AGAINST WHITE PEOPLE LMAO
> 
> ...



I didn't really like the plot of Frozen, but I loved the music (except for Let It Go. I didn't think it was that good, and it's overplayed waaaaayyyy too much.)

Yeah, I agree with most of the stuff you're agreeing with here, and I'm also pro choice ^^

I also don't see any radical feminists other than the ones trying to "save" Muslim women, if you can even count that as radical? The definition of feminism is the movement for gender equality, so I don't see how any feminist hates men.

YES YES YES THE MC DONALDS THING YES.

nash grier's fans hate me bc I comment on his ig pictures of his sister asking him if she waxes for him like?? they excuse his actions bc of his attractiveness?? wh y??


----------



## yosugay (Mar 18, 2014)

Reizo said:


> THERE'S NO SUCH THING AS BEING RACIST AGAINST WHITE PEOPLE LMAO



ty


----------



## Flop (Mar 18, 2014)

Oh, oh, oh!  I have an unpopular opinion!

Just because someone's a Christian doesn't mean that he or she is a good person.

God prefers kind atheists over hateful Christians.  c:


----------



## Aesthetic (Mar 18, 2014)

Flop said:


> Oh, oh, oh!  I have an unpopular opinion!
> 
> Just because someone's a Christian doesn't mean that he or she is a good person.
> 
> God prefers kind atheists over hateful Christians.  c:


I didn't know this was unpopular

I HATE DRAWING EYEBROWS SO I ALWAYS DRAW BANGS


----------



## analytic (Mar 18, 2014)

I get annoyed when people say "he or she" cause c'mon
gender acceptance

- - - Post Merge - - -

whoops just noticed flop's post
wasn't directed towards you bb.


----------



## radical6 (Mar 18, 2014)

analytic said:


> I get annoyed when people say "he or she" cause c'mon
> gender acceptance


you mean theyre being binarist? not sure what this means
i do get really annoyed when people say "either gender" or imply that theres only 2. i guess i cant really expect the whole world to know about nonbinary identities tho, sadly. (coughs the SOPA petition gets halfway done while the legalizing nonbinary identities isnt even close to the halfway mark because no one cares)


----------



## oath2order (Mar 18, 2014)

Reizo said:


> THERE'S NO SUCH THING AS BEING RACIST AGAINST WHITE PEOPLE LMAO



http://dictionary.reference.com/browse/racism

"a belief or doctrine that inherent differences among the various human races determine cultural or individual achievement, usually involving the idea that one's own race is superior and has the right to rule others."

By the very definition of the word, being racist against white people is possible. Is it a major issue in today's society? No. Is it a major issue in the past? Probably not. But is it possible, for example, for a non-white person to kill a white person based solely on the victim's race? Yes, it is possible.

Oh amusingly enough, an unpopular opinion here.


----------



## Beary (Mar 18, 2014)

I THINK THAT
ALL PEOPLE ARE EQUAL
and that rude people need a spanking


----------



## radical6 (Mar 19, 2014)

oath2order said:


> http://dictionary.reference.com/browse/racism
> 
> "a belief or doctrine that inherent differences among the various human races determine cultural or individual achievement, usually involving the idea that one's own race is superior and has the right to rule others."
> 
> ...



white people do not face oppression. 
yes white people can face prejudice sometimes but they do not face racism.
cases where white people are killed/bullied solely for being white are really rare compared to POC being bullied and harassed and killed for their race. (seriously. you cant tell me that woman who was shot while looking for help wasnt a hatecrime. she was killed because she was black lmao)
at the very most, their feelings might get hurt by some white joke.
please dont say white people can face racism when it has never affected them terribly. 
cant explain it well but this post sums up everything


----------



## oath2order (Mar 19, 2014)

tsundere said:


> you mean theyre being binarist? not sure what this means
> i do get really annoyed when people say "either gender" or imply that theres only 2. i guess i cant really expect the whole world to know about nonbinary identities tho, sadly. (coughs the SOPA petition gets halfway done while the legalizing nonbinary identities isnt even close to the halfway mark because no one cares)



Problem is, considering how many genders people say they are, it'd be a little ridiculous to try to figure out which ones to officially recognize or not. The fact that non-binary people are such a tiny minority doesn't help them much either


----------



## analytic (Mar 19, 2014)

tsundere said:


> you mean theyre being binarist? not sure what this means
> i do get really annoyed when people say "either gender" or imply that theres only 2. i guess i cant really expect the whole world to know about nonbinary identities tho, sadly. (coughs the SOPA petition gets halfway done while the legalizing nonbinary identities isnt even close to the halfway mark because no one cares)



yeah, that's what I meant, but I suppose I can't blame people who don't know yet.

- - - Post Merge - - -



oath2order said:


> Problem is, considering how many genders people say they are, it'd be a little ridiculous to try to figure out which ones to officially recognize or not. The fact that non-binary people are such a tiny minority doesn't help them much either



????
why not just say they recognize all gender identities???? they don't have to nitpick every single possible gender identity, that would be dumb.


----------



## yosugay (Mar 19, 2014)

tsundere said:


> white people do not face oppression.
> yes white people can face prejudice sometimes but they do not face racism.
> cases where white people are killed/bullied solely for being white are really rare compared to POC being bullied and harassed and killed for their race. (seriously. you cant tell me that woman who was shot while looking for help wasnt a hatecrime. she was killed because she was black lmao)
> at the very most, their feelings might get hurt by some white joke.
> ...


amen


----------



## oath2order (Mar 19, 2014)

analytic said:


> yeah, that's what I meant, but I suppose I can't blame people who don't know yet.
> 
> - - - Post Merge - - -
> 
> ...



And how many are there though? I honestly think some people's identities are just looking for attention. "Heterosexual aromantic" is the first thing I can think of. Like, seriously?



tsundere said:


> white people do not face oppression.
> yes white people can face prejudice sometimes but they do not face racism.
> cases where white people are killed/bullied solely for being white are really rare compared to POC being bullied and harassed and killed for their race. (seriously. you cant tell me that woman who was shot while looking for help wasnt a hatecrime. she was killed because she was black lmao)
> at the very most, their feelings might get hurt by some white joke.
> ...



As I said, tsundere, by the very definition of the word, being racist against white people is possible. Is it a major issue in today's society? No. Is it a major issue in the past? Probably not. But is it possible, for example, for a non-white person to kill a white person based solely on the victim's race? Yes, it is possible.

I said it was possible. I never said that they actually face it on a systemic scale like you are inferring. And on the note of system oppression, it is possible that in other countries, systemic white oppression exists. However, I am not saying this definitively.

I know you guys are going to want to respond to this, and I encourage you to VM or PM me, to keep the debate/argument off the thread and prevent it from getting locked.



Farobi said:


> No flaming other opinions.


----------



## locker (Mar 19, 2014)

I am pro life, and that human life begins at conception, so unless it was rape or there is a health problem an abortion should never be done. If you don't want to bring a life into this world use protection.


----------



## yosugay (Mar 19, 2014)

oath2order said:


> And how many are there though? I honestly think some people's identities are just looking for attention. "Heterosexual aromantic" is the first thing I can think of. Like, seriously?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


no one was flamin ya but okay


----------



## analytic (Mar 19, 2014)

locker said:


> I am pro life, and that human life begins at conception, so unless it was rape or there is a health problem an abortion should never be done. If you don't want to bring a life into this world use protection.



I completely respect your opinion, although I am pro choice, but please, do not state opinions as if they are facts. (just say "I believe" before it c: )


----------



## chillv (Mar 19, 2014)

Flop said:


> Oh, oh, oh!  I have an unpopular opinion!
> 
> Just because someone's a Christian doesn't mean that he or she is a good person.
> 
> God prefers kind atheists over hateful Christians.  c:



I'm no minimod, but from seeing stuff like this, I highly predict that this thread will be locked really soon.


----------



## Jake (Mar 19, 2014)

Mean Girls is overrated and isnt even that good


----------



## yosugay (Mar 19, 2014)

Jake. said:


> Mean Girls is overrated and isnt even that good



*gasps*


----------



## MrPicklez (Mar 19, 2014)

I think Ricky is a terrible squirrel villager.


----------



## iLoveYou (Mar 19, 2014)

Tangled is a better Disney movie than Frozen.

Yeah I ****ing went there

{:O
^ lips ^ eyes ^ halo


----------



## kite (Mar 19, 2014)

I think dubstep is annoying. I don't care if anyone listens to that music style, but I just can't stand to listen to it personally.


----------



## yosugay (Mar 19, 2014)

kite said:


> I think dubstep is annoying. I don't care if anyone listens to that music style, but I just can't stand to listen to it personally.



agreed


----------



## iLoveYou (Mar 19, 2014)

Ketchup on rice tastes amazing.


----------



## kite (Mar 19, 2014)

iLoveYou said:


> Ketchup on rice tastes amazing.



You should also put Sriracha hot sauce on it too. Ketchup + hot sauce + black pepper = a nice little kick. Then I top it with some eggs.


----------



## dr_shrunk (Mar 19, 2014)

I said it once and I will say it again
but I absolutely find spiders to be adorable <3
I would love to have a kitten sized Jumping spider for a pet uwu
it could just chill on the top of my head.

and of course I also love bugs, I want a lot of the large sized
bugs as pets, such as the Giant Weta,Hercules Beetle,The giant walking stick bug,Acteon beetle,The giant false leaf katydid,The jungle nymph and if they lived longer an Atlas Moth 

cutie little bug pets (ღ˘⌣˘ღ)​


----------



## Gizmodo (Mar 19, 2014)

Jake. said:


> Mean Girls is overrated and isnt even that good



Clueless>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>Mean Girls


----------



## Alienfish (Mar 19, 2014)

Nirvana sucks.

Also I think people that is obsessed with diagnosing people with ADHD/Asperger's looks to little to the circumstances when growing up. Just because you are a bit anti-social with few friends... can have to do with your overprotective parents as well.

- - - Post Merge - - -



kite said:


> I think dubstep is annoying. I don't care if anyone listens to that music style, but I just can't stand to listen to it personally.


most techno/house/dubstep and such sucks tbh


----------



## KarlaKGB (Mar 19, 2014)

iLoveYou said:


> Ketchup on rice tastes amazing.



No stop that please


----------



## Alienfish (Mar 19, 2014)

iLoveYou said:


> Ketchup on rice tastes amazing.


yes. it does


----------



## Aesthetic (Mar 19, 2014)

iLoveYou said:


> Ketchup on rice tastes amazing.





dr_shrunk said:


> I said it once and I will say it again
> but I absolutely find spiders to be adorable <3
> I would love to have a kitten sized Jumping spider for a pet uwu
> it could just chill on the top of my head.
> ...


Why even???

Popular opinion (oops) the percy jackson and avatar (u kno which one, the airbender) movie sucked


----------



## Alienfish (Mar 19, 2014)

yeah I find avatar/last airbender film/series to be overrated af as well


----------



## dizzy bone (Mar 19, 2014)

kite said:


> You should also put Sriracha hot sauce on it too. Ketchup + hot sauce + black pepper = a nice little kick. Then I top it with some eggs.



Yassss I agree with this 100% lol


----------



## Fearthecuteness (Mar 19, 2014)

I think the hunger games was just a crappy version of battle royale.


----------



## Beary (Mar 19, 2014)

I agree with this. ^


----------



## Cudon (Mar 19, 2014)

The Hunger games movies were just... crap xL


----------



## Farobi (Mar 19, 2014)

"only 90s kids will remember this" posts irk me so much


----------



## Flop (Mar 19, 2014)

Farobi said:


> "only 90s kids will remember this" posts irk me so much



I think everyone agrees with that. XD


----------



## EmmaFrost (Mar 19, 2014)

Reizo said:


> Nope. Nope nope nope.
> THERE'S NO SUCH THING AS BEING RACIST AGAINST WHITE PEOPLE LMAO


Tell that to whatever mod gave me a warning for ~*rude behavior*~ whilst, y'know, being a pasty Russian girl and all.

- - - Post Merge - - -

Also this thread hurts my head and views people have toward feminists make me enormously sad. I don't hate men, for ****'s sake. I hate misogynists, whether they're male or female. Big difference.


----------



## Gizmodo (Mar 19, 2014)

Illyana said:


> Tell that to whatever mod gave me a warning for ~*rude behavior*~ whilst, y'know, being a pasty Russian girl and all.
> 
> - - - Post Merge - - -
> 
> Also this thread hurts my head and views people have toward feminists make me enormously sad. I don't hate men, for ****'s sake. I hate misogynists, whether they're male or female. Big difference.



Most feminists are good, the principle is fab
Extremist feminists,bad


----------



## Momonoki (Mar 19, 2014)

I have a so hilariously unpopular opinion that i would be killed if someone knew.


----------



## Gizmodo (Mar 19, 2014)

Momonoki said:


> I have a so hilariously unpopular opinion that i would be killed if someone knew.



Spill


----------



## Momonoki (Mar 19, 2014)

Gizmodo said:


> Spill



Haha, its about racism, and we don't go there. A little hint. The confession is NOT that i hate black people, or any race for that matter.


----------



## dr_shrunk (Mar 19, 2014)

Gizmodo said:


> Most feminists are good, the principle is fab
> Extremist feminists,bad


I think most people these days have feminism all backwards
a feminist is a woman who believes that both men and woman should have the same
equal rights, not a woman who hates men.

while feminist movement was mainly about woman, but like I said they just wanted
the same level of rights men had, they didn't want to be treated better then men they wanted to
be treated the same. 


it kinda pisses me off that because of extreme feminist so many people see feminist as man hating woman
when that's not what it was about in the beginning.

- - - Post Merge - - -



Netflix said:


> Why even???
> 
> Popular opinion (oops) the percy jackson and avatar (u kno which one, the airbender) movie sucked



Because I find spiders and bugs to be very interesting
and quite adorable, also I love animals in general big or small.


----------



## EmmaFrost (Mar 19, 2014)

Gizmodo said:


> Most feminists are good, the principle is fab
> Extremist feminists,bad


Yeah. It bothers me that a lot of women are afraid to identify as a feminist because of the negative stigma attached to the word.


----------



## dr_shrunk (Mar 19, 2014)

lol time for me to be attacked for this one topkek

I don't give a crap what anyone says, one can be racist towards any race
whether that race is Black,White,Asian,Russian ect and so forth. if one is hateful
towards any race it's still racism, not f-in reverse racism no it's full blown racism.


_"noun
noun: racism
1.
the belief that all members of each race possess characteristics or abilities specific to that race, esp. so as to distinguish it as inferior or superior to another race or races.
prejudice, discrimination, or antagonism directed against someone of a different race based on the belief that one's own race is superior."_

see any race can be encounter racism and any race can be racist
no race is perfect!, and there is nothing in that definition that states otherwise, Holly Hell.


----------



## SockHead (Mar 19, 2014)

tbt suuuuuuux


----------



## dr_shrunk (Mar 19, 2014)

I love 4chan <3
mainly the /x/ /vp/ /an/ and /mlp/ boards


----------



## Gizmodo (Mar 19, 2014)

askaradfem.tumblr.com/
This blog is ****ing disgusting
according to this, all Men are potential rapists, and a Matriarchal society would be fine (where the women leads) but a Patriarchal society isnt
so they want to strip men of their benefits, and make it unequal for them?
Its disgusting all the male hating on there..

These are the feminists i depise

"As a group, I despise men"


----------



## LambdaDelta (Mar 19, 2014)

Evangelion 3.0 is a pretty cool film and probably the second best Eva film made to date, only being surpassed by End of Evangelion


----------



## dr_shrunk (Mar 19, 2014)

Gizmodo said:


> askaradfem.tumblr.com/
> This blog is ****ing disgusting
> according to this, all Men are potential rapists, and a Matriarchal society would be fine (where the women leads) but a Patriarchal society isnt
> so they want to strip men of their benefits, and make it unequal for them?
> ...


 
excuse me while I vomit..


----------



## Byngo (Mar 19, 2014)

Gizmodo said:


> askaradfem.tumblr.com/
> This blog is ****ing disgusting
> according to this, all Men are potential rapists, and a Matriarchal society would be fine (where the women leads) but a Patriarchal society isnt
> so they want to strip men of their benefits, and make it unequal for them?
> ...



What the shell o-o


----------



## Gizmodo (Mar 19, 2014)

dr_shrunk said:


> excuse me while I vomit..



Me too, and any women who chooses to get with a man has been indoctrinated into choosing to be with men, and even consensual sex is rape, since society has forced them omg
They are such idiots


----------



## LambdaDelta (Mar 19, 2014)

"How does procreation work?" - that tumblr


----------



## Finnian (Mar 19, 2014)

I cannot stand J-POP/Rock/ect or K-POP/rock/ect. I think it's awful. (or I guess the majority of it. I've found 2-3 songs I like.)



And then ,Son, Finnian lost all cred, was banned from the site, and was kicked off the internet. The End.


----------



## Jellybean23 (Mar 19, 2014)

My son has Asperger's, and it took me years of fighting to get the right diagnosis.  Before that, they basically just threw an alphabet soup of diagnoses at me, ADD, ADHD, PDD, ODD.  It has become hard for schools to customize individualized education plans for the high functioning autistic kids because Asperger's has become a catch all diagnosis for any kid that is neurally atypical.   



Umeko said:


> Nirvana sucks.
> 
> Also I think people that is obsessed with diagnosing people with ADHD/Asperger's looks to little to the circumstances when growing up. Just because you are a bit anti-social with few friends... can have to do with your overprotective parents as well.
> 
> ...



And speaking of radfem blogs, I stumbled across one a few weeks ago that claims ALL intercourse is (hmmm not sure if I can use this word on here)...just click if you're interested.  http://witchwind.wordpress.com/2013/12/15/piv-is-always-rape-ok/

- - - Post Merge - - -

Aaaand the word I was avoiding is right there in the link.  I'll remove if that's not ok.


----------



## EmmaFrost (Mar 19, 2014)

Finnian said:


> I cannot stand J-POP/Rock/ect or K-POP/rock/ect. I think it's awful. (or I guess the majority of it. I've found 2-3 songs I like.)


Me either. It's horrendous.


----------



## Cudon (Mar 19, 2014)

I dislike feminism, but that's because I dislike the way they go about things. I much prefer the idea of equalism, since it doesn't focus on only one side and so far I have yet to come by a disgusting equalist.

K-pop is the most generic kind of pop and it's fricking disgusting. Dunno about K-rock since never heard of it and can't be arsed to go listen-


----------



## Momonoki (Mar 19, 2014)

I don't mind K-Pop i guess. I have heard worse.

I hate when people lay 1 layer colour and then turn down the opacity on their animal crossing photos, and call it a edit.
I don't mind real filters, but if its just one colour.


----------



## Sloom (Mar 19, 2014)

I think that I'm awesome, you can't get more unpopular than that D:

*Runs away :c*


----------



## kite (Mar 19, 2014)

Gingersnap35 said:


> I think that I'm awesome, you can't get more unpopular than that D:
> 
> *Runs away :c*



Better to think you're awesome than to think you're not awesome.


----------



## Zanessa (Mar 19, 2014)

Fifth Harmony is 13456789098765434243567890876543243567890876543235678657432356789 worse than One Direction.


----------



## Alienfish (Mar 19, 2014)

Yeah I agree about this modern k-pop. And people who only listens to that and doesn't look back or to other music are annoying fangirls.

- - - Post Merge - - -

Well, there is no wrong with the diagnoses in general, I just hate when people think I have that and thinks my childhood was happy. NO.

- - - Post Merge - - -

Also. Phoenix Wright series sucks. //gets flamer extinguisher


----------



## NikkiNikki (Mar 19, 2014)

I believe being "emo" is overrated 

*runs away*


----------



## Cudon (Mar 19, 2014)

NikkiNikki said:


> I believe being "emo" is overrated
> 
> *runs away*


It's sad that being 'depressed' and 'suicidal' has become a cool thing to be xD


----------



## NikkiNikki (Mar 19, 2014)

Its just a bunch of attention of w***es tbh


----------



## Cudon (Mar 19, 2014)

NikkiNikki said:


> Its just a bunch of attention of w***es tbh



Indeed :u Which is extremely pathetic


----------



## chillv (Mar 19, 2014)

People can say which company is actually doing well with their consoles. However, considering other things about consoles that intrigue people to buy them, it really isn't true. A vast majority of a console's sales comes from hype, it becoming a fad (something that becomes popular because "it's so cool" or everybody else is buying it" and how much non-gaming crap it has.

The PS2 and Xbox really did good because many people knew it could play your other media along with games.

The Wii only did good not because of innovation, but because that innovation became this "fad". The Xbox only did good and the PS3 caught up because they had "so many features that the whole family and freinds can enjoy" besides just gaming. If all of this didn't apply to these consoles, all of them would have flopped.

The only reason why the PS4 and Xbox One is doing well is because... well... look at the way their advertising it. People are mostly buying it because of the same reason the Xbox did well. The only reason why Wii U isn't picking up is because some people are happy with their Wii, some can't afford it, and the system couldn't pick up as a fad itself.

The only reason why the 3DS picked up along with the other DS console is because of it becoming this "fad" constantly advertising games like Style Boutique and Brain Age to casuals.


----------



## EmmaFrost (Mar 19, 2014)

I love how people keep posting stuff like *runs away* and "don't flame me" when no1curr.


----------



## Croconaw (Mar 19, 2014)

I hate chocolate.


----------



## yosugay (Mar 20, 2014)

Fearthecuteness said:


> I think the hunger games was just a crappy version of battle royale.



yes


----------



## dreamysnowx (Mar 20, 2014)

I think TBT needs something to show each member's gender, I get annoyed when addressing people in trades, sometimes I don't know whether to call them a he/she. 
Like, I don't know, something to show that user is female or male, maybe making their username pink for females, blue for males? Something along those lines D:


----------



## yosugay (Mar 20, 2014)

dreamysnowx said:


> I think TBT needs something to show each member's gender, I get annoyed when addressing people in trades, sometimes I don't know whether to call them a he/she.
> Like, I don't know, something to show that user is female or male, maybe making their username pink for females, blue for males? Something along those lines D:



what if theyre not male or female


----------



## Cudon (Mar 20, 2014)

dreamysnowx said:


> I think TBT needs something to show each member's gender, I get annoyed when addressing people in trades, sometimes I don't know whether to call them a he/she.
> Like, I don't know, something to show that user is female or male, maybe making their username pink for females, blue for males? Something along those lines D:


I don't want my name in piiink :c


----------



## Zeiro (Mar 20, 2014)

oath2order said:


> being racist against white people is possible


----------



## dreamysnowx (Mar 20, 2014)

Dinomates said:


> I don't want my name in piiink :c



LOL, something along those lines, maybe we can something to indicate the gender of the member :3


----------



## oath2order (Mar 20, 2014)

They would never do colored usernames. I could see a field in the profile.


----------



## Cudon (Mar 20, 2014)

dreamysnowx said:


> LOL, something along those lines, maybe we can something to indicate the gender of the member :3


I personally am not too fussed about accidentally calling somebody by the wrong gender or getting called a guy. I think people are too sensitive about it xD I mean it's like a difference of one letter.


----------



## Finnian (Mar 20, 2014)

I really don't think Apple is that innovative.
They sell the same d**n thing with the same fuggins packaging and call it new. Maybe make things less bulky.
Good for you.
Actually, most of the time, I really can't stand Apple products I say as I'm on a Mac.


I do like iPods though. But I think that the older versions held up better.
My iPod from 2007 is still in perfect working order.
My iPod from 2012 is breaking (but is still working, kinda.)
My iPod from 2013 is broken.


----------



## Zeiro (Mar 20, 2014)

oath2order said:


> being racist against white people is possible


No, it is not. There is an inherent logical fallacy in your argument that will never make it true. However, white people can be discrimated against. Discrimination is different from racism. Racism against whites does not exist. Racism is institutional and the institution right now is whiteness. The word you are looking for is ?prejudice?

Let?s start from the beginning. Your first step is to accept that ?a hatred or intolerance of another race? is not the definition of racism. The dictionary is wrong. *Get over it.*

Racism is when intolerance in government laws, attitudes and ideals of a society are ingrained in a culture to the point where patterns of discrimination towards a certain race are institutionalized as normal. If you keep this in mind, you?ll understand that racism against white people doesn?t- and can?t- exist.

There is another saying ?racism = prejudice + power. PoC (People of Color) can be prejudiced against white people. But they can never have power, i.e. a whole system of structured support that backs them. White people often don?t understand how much power they have. Just ONE white person has more power to do actual harm to a black person than one hundred black people do to that white person. A white person can KILL a black person without any consequences, while if the situation was reversed you can bet the killer wouldn?t see the outside of a prison cell for a long, long time.

When white people complain about people being racist against them, they are not complaining about losing their RIGHTS. What they are complaining about is losing their PRIVILEGE.

White people can never call someone else racist against them because that ?someone else? does not have the power to OPPRESS them. The person has the power to be mean. To hurt feelings. But not to *OPPRESS.*

THAT is the key difference. When a PoC is mean to you, they are JUST being mean to you. Their entire society is not ACTIVELY discriminating against and oppressing you. Their society is not one where it is difficult for them to not be racist against you.

But yours is. And you need to accept that.


----------



## Yuki Nagato (Mar 20, 2014)

I think the bible/qu'ran/torah are all myths and legends books taken too seriously.


----------



## Alienfish (Mar 20, 2014)

Yuki Nagato said:


> I think the bible/qu'ran/torah are all myths and legends books taken too seriously.



this. if this actually happened.. well have fun

- - - Post Merge - - -



yosugay said:


> yes



this. i mean yay teenage fans who can't bother to even look at BR or others. ergh.

and no we don't need gender crap. really peeepl.


----------



## Ryuuko Matoi (Mar 20, 2014)

Reizo said:


> No, it is not. There is an inherent logical fallacy in your argument that will never make it true. However, white people can be discrimated against. Discrimination is different from racism. Racism against whites does not exist. Racism is institutional and the institution right now is whiteness. The word you are looking for is “prejudice”
> 
> Let’s start from the beginning. Your first step is to accept that “a hatred or intolerance of another race” is not the definition of racism. The dictionary is wrong. *Get over it.*
> 
> ...



i have never seen a better explanation for this, thank you.


----------



## EmmaFrost (Mar 20, 2014)

Reizo said:


> No, it is not. There is an inherent logical fallacy in your argument that will never make it true. However, white people can be discrimated against. Discrimination is different from racism. Racism against whites does not exist. Racism is institutional and the institution right now is whiteness. The word you are looking for is “prejudice”
> 
> Let’s start from the beginning. Your first step is to accept that “a hatred or intolerance of another race” is not the definition of racism. The dictionary is wrong. *Get over it.*
> 
> ...


THANK YOUUUUUUUU.


----------



## Alienfish (Mar 20, 2014)

And I think Disturbed and System of a Down (or any other "metal" acts like these) are utter crap.


----------



## Yuki Nagato (Mar 20, 2014)

I also think halal meat is cruel and should be banned, as should the burka and niqab


----------



## Gizmodo (Mar 20, 2014)

Cisphobia aint edgy


----------



## LadyVivia (Mar 20, 2014)

I think "read the manga" endings aren't all that bad
*Hides in safe house*


----------



## Byngo (Mar 20, 2014)

Yuki Nagato said:


> I also think halal meat is cruel and should be banned, as should the burka and niqab



I just read up on this halal stuff-it's sounds disgusting. o-o

I don't know if this is necessarily an unpopular opinion, though, because it seems like a lot of people don't like it.


----------



## Gizmodo (Mar 20, 2014)

Umeko said:


> And I think Disturbed and System of a Down (or any other "metal" acts like these) are utter crap.



YES


----------



## Cudon (Mar 20, 2014)

LadyVivia said:


> I think "read the manga" endings aren't all that bad
> *Hides in safe house*



Wowowowow.


----------



## Byngo (Mar 20, 2014)

Here's one: Hipsters. I don't understand why so many people hate 'hipsters', I just don't see what there is to hate so much. Maybe I'm unaware of something about them, but yeah. o-o

I'm-in-love-with-popular-anything-people annoy me much more.


----------



## Alienfish (Mar 20, 2014)

Gizmodo said:


> YES



//high five

Also I consider Japanese techno/dance like capsule and crap to be fodder.


----------



## marierock13 (Mar 20, 2014)

I feel that a woman's place is in the home, and her purpose is to raise a family. I believe this, AS A WOMAN MYSELF. 

Essentially, I'd like to think that maybe not all women want the same responsibilities as men.

I mean, is it really so wrong to WANT your future to be about raising kids, not about advancing your career?


----------



## dr_shrunk (Mar 20, 2014)

I hate the race I was born into..


----------



## Byngo (Mar 20, 2014)

marierock13 said:


> I feel that a woman's place is in the home, and her purpose is to raise a family. I believe this, AS A WOMAN MYSELF.
> 
> Essentially, I'd like to think that maybe not all women want the same responsibilities as men.
> 
> I mean, is it really so wrong to WANT your future to be about raising kids, not about advancing your career?



I don't think there's anything wrong with wanting your future to be about that. I think what bothers me is when someone is narrow minded enough to think that's all a women is 'expected' to do, and look down on you for not wanting to do what they're accustomed to. ;-;


----------



## Alienfish (Mar 20, 2014)

"yes it's wrong" well if you want.. sure that but if you're forced to stay at home or do because people say, it's wrong. personally i hate children so i'd never do that because most mean would want sex 24/7 and shaved bodies. no.

also i don't shave my armpits or genitalia. deal with it.


----------



## Bowie (Mar 20, 2014)

I hate humanity.


----------



## Alienfish (Mar 20, 2014)

besides i find people who shave themselves to extinction.. not so attractive. i want hair pls :3


----------



## Horus (Mar 20, 2014)

Forum mafia isn't fun and people should never beg me to play it again.

(But I'll climb mountains for IRC mafia )


----------



## saehanfox (Mar 20, 2014)

Soccer (football) is boring, it takes forever for someone to score, it's just players running back and forth on a giant field


----------



## Alienfish (Mar 20, 2014)

^thiss. i'd rather play myself. the only sports fun watching is like parkour/freerunning and ski jumping.


----------



## Cudon (Mar 20, 2014)

I'd rather date a chubby guy than a guy with 6-packs x-x Eugh.

I'm not planning on dating anybody anytime soon though xD


----------



## LadyVivia (Mar 20, 2014)

I think education is more important than appearance


----------



## Cudon (Mar 20, 2014)

LadyVivia said:


> I think education is more important than appearance



Of course it is x3


----------



## Alienfish (Mar 20, 2014)

sure is.. not in real life though :/


----------



## Yuki Nagato (Mar 20, 2014)

I hate the song Happy because it makes me Unhappy.


----------



## saehanfox (Mar 20, 2014)

old music and fashion are better than the ones today


----------



## Alienfish (Mar 20, 2014)

..there is a slight difference but yea it should.


----------



## LadyVivia (Mar 20, 2014)

I think Chuck E. Cheese is a place for immature kids who like to get drunk over pizza that smells like stinky feet with warts. Also worst place to have a birfday party.


----------



## yosugay (Mar 20, 2014)

Reizo said:


> No, it is not. There is an inherent logical fallacy in your argument that will never make it true. However, white people can be discrimated against. Discrimination is different from racism. Racism against whites does not exist. Racism is institutional and the institution right now is whiteness. The word you are looking for is ?prejudice?
> 
> Let?s start from the beginning. Your first step is to accept that ?a hatred or intolerance of another race? is not the definition of racism. The dictionary is wrong. *Get over it.*
> 
> ...



dannng they really went in. -applause-


----------



## Alienfish (Mar 20, 2014)

saehanfox said:


> old music and fashion are better than the ones today



yes yes


----------



## radical6 (Mar 20, 2014)

Reizo said:


> No, it is not. There is an inherent logical fallacy in your argument that will never make it true. However, white people can be discrimated against. Discrimination is different from racism. Racism against whites does not exist. Racism is institutional and the institution right now is whiteness. The word you are looking for is “prejudice”
> 
> Let’s start from the beginning. Your first step is to accept that “a hatred or intolerance of another race” is not the definition of racism. The dictionary is wrong. *Get over it.*
> 
> ...



i love you omg
you explained it soooo much better than me 

anyway i actually find ppl with glasses attractive.. like..most ppl think u look ugly with them but i rly love ppl with glasses they look so cute omg!!



Gizmodo said:


> Cisphobia aint edgy


cisphobia isnt real though


----------



## HelloAnna (Mar 20, 2014)

I dislike super super tolerant and super nice teachers, most of the time (for me) they just don't teach that good, and they also tolerate the annoying kids and let them disrupt the class. Strict teachers that aren't complete jerks to everyone are my favvvvvvvvvvvvvvvvvvvvvvvvvvvvvvvv​


----------



## Jake (Mar 20, 2014)

tsundere said:


> anyway i actually find ppl with glasses attractive.. like..most ppl think u look ugly with them but i rly love ppl with glasses they look so cute omg!!



braces are sexy too like omg i actually just want braces in my mouth for no reason


----------



## yosugay (Mar 20, 2014)

Jake. said:


> braces are sexy too like omg i actually just want braces in my mouth for no reason


no u dont. they suck and food always gets stuck in them. they are cute tho, but rlly gross


----------



## M O L K O (Mar 20, 2014)

Illyana said:


> I think women can be equally as guilty of misogyny as men. There is so much internalized misogyny amongst women it's unbelievable. I believe gendered insults are disgusting and women should be ashamed of using them.
> 
> I believe privilege is real, and should be checked often. I won't go further into this because mentioning white privilege caused me to get a bloody warning on the forum once from a mod who accused me of being racist against white people WHEN I'M WHITE LULZ???????????
> 
> I believe in fiscal conservatism, and the right to own guns, but I'm a social liberal...except I believe life begins at conception and I won't get into my detailed abortion views on an Animal Crossing forum.



This is a beautiful post
I have slight disagreements about the third paragraph but thats what makes it unpopular opinion ;u;/

My unpopular opinion: Subcultures are one of the worst things to ever exist

- - - Post Merge - - -

I've got to get this off my chest:
I don't understand why nicki stay's with YMCBidgafabouttherest label when clearly she has evolved her talents far beyond anyone in the group.
 Yasutaka Nakata hasnt/never has/hopefully never will give up on perfume, perfume is his local project and kyray is just used for international attention.
Oomph! >> Eisbrecher >> Rammstein.
Combichrist is **** and I cant stand this new trend of dubstep mixed with NDH.
Kpop groups are better than jpop idol groups 
MIW is basically Marilyn Manson pt 2, that no one really wanted or asked for.
SUJU/EXO fans legit terrify me with their overobession.
Please don't get angry about these opinion's ;-;, I wouldn't mind a conversation about anything I said however ^-^/


----------



## Jawile (Mar 20, 2014)

I tell people I support gay rights, but I only do it because I don't care at all and don't want to get involved in it


----------



## yosugay (Mar 21, 2014)

SAO really fell off after episode 15


----------



## oath2order (Mar 21, 2014)

I hate people who feel guilt for the sins of the past. (white guilt, cisgender guilt)


----------



## Ryuuko Matoi (Mar 21, 2014)

yosugay said:


> SAO really fell off after episode 15



i thought it fell off after episode 3 tbh i was really excited for it at first cause the animation looked great but it was so much **** like wow. your classic male hero who gets every girl within a 1000 mile radius to swoon over him. while he goes and swings a gigantic sword around to save his caged girlfriend who was only cool and important for a few episodes.


----------



## emre3 (Mar 21, 2014)

I love One Direction and Nicki Minaj. *preparing for hate*


----------



## Jake (Mar 21, 2014)

emre3 said:


> I love One Direction and Nicki Minaj. *preparing for hate*



I love nicki too!!
Not a fan of 1D but defs don't hate them


----------



## Alienfish (Mar 21, 2014)

Marilyn Manson sucks, especially his godawful covers


----------



## Gizmodo (Mar 21, 2014)

I'm sick of the word Curvy being changed
Curvy does not equal Obese.. yet it now seems to be a term used to justify someone being obese..
Theres a difference, Curvy is good and we should promote healthy body images, and not everyone looking like the magazines
but being Obese is not something to be promoted


----------



## EmmaFrost (Mar 21, 2014)

Phrases like "real women have curves" are disgusting. All women who identify as women are real women, whether they're curvy, slender, obese, whatever. This is apparently an unpopular opinion because body shaming is so popular.


----------



## Gizmodo (Mar 21, 2014)

Illyana said:


> Phrases like "real women have curves" are disgusting. All women who identify as women are real women, whether they're curvy, slender, obese, whatever. This is apparently an unpopular opinion because body shaming is so popular.



OMG YES that real women  thing is so annoying too! 
also why do people think its appropriate to say "she looks anorexic", but if they said "she looks fat" its suddenly wrong? Just stop both!


----------



## Chibi Kafu (Mar 21, 2014)

*Gizmodo*, being called anorexic isn't as offensive as being called obese/fat. I think they should stop both, too, but I just wanted to clarify this to you.

And, *Illyana*, I think that they should stop that thing, too. It's disgusting and terrible.


----------



## Gizmodo (Mar 21, 2014)

Chibi Kafu said:


> *Gizmodo*, being called anorexic isn't as offensive as being called obese/fat. I think they should stop both, too, but I just wanted to clarify this to you.
> 
> And, *Illyana*, I think that they should stop that thing, too. It's disgusting and terrible.



Why isnt as offensive? i'm sorry but skinny shaming should just be as bad as fat shaming.
My friend is always offended when people ask her if she has anorexia/has an eating disorder, just because she is naturally thin and she has every right to be offended just as much as someone being called fat


----------



## Chibi Kafu (Mar 21, 2014)

Gizmodo said:


> Why isnt as offensive? i'm sorry but skinny shaming should just be as bad as fat shaming.
> My friend is always offended when people ask her if she has anorexia/has an eating disorder, just because she is naturally thin and she has every right to be offended just as much as someone being called fat



Being called anorexic/being asked if you have anorexia isn't skinny shaming, depending on how it's used, Gizmodo. I never said it wasn't offensive. Being called obese/fat, on the other hand, is always offensive, in my opinion.


----------



## Gizmodo (Mar 21, 2014)

Chibi Kafu said:


> Being called anorexic/being asked if you have anorexia isn't skinny shaming, depending on how it's used, Gizmodo. I never said it wasn't offensive. Being called obese/fat, on the other hand, is always offensive, in my opinion.



How about when she gets asked, "you really need to put on some weight" or "you look far too skinny, what are you eating?" i think thats definitely shaming, especially when we are in a group of people
i think both are equally offensive imo, guess we'll just have to agree to disagree

- - - Post Merge - - -

Even worse "youre nothing but skin and bone"


----------



## EmmaFrost (Mar 21, 2014)

I'm with Gizmodo on this. There's absolutely no difference. Body shaming is body shaming. The size of the body you're shaming doesn't make it any more acceptable.


----------



## Cudon (Mar 21, 2014)

Being thin is considered better than being fat, in fact there are people who go out of their way to look thin. Nobody wants to be fat, get the point?


----------



## Gizmodo (Mar 21, 2014)

Dinomates said:


> Being thin is considered better than being fat, in fact there are people who go out of their way to look thin. Nobody wants to be fat, get the point?



My friend doesn't want to get unhealthily skinny either?
lots of people dont want to be "skinny" they want to be healthy, get the point?
Also there are some people who do go out of their way to get fat, such as those big models so.. and those feeders..

- - - Post Merge - - -



Illyana said:


> I'm with Gizmodo on this. There's absolutely no difference. Body shaming is body shaming. The size of the body you're shaming doesn't make it any more acceptable.



Exactly.


----------



## EmmaFrost (Mar 21, 2014)

Dinomates said:


> Being thin is considered better than being fat, in fact there are people who go out of their way to look thin. Nobody wants to be fat, get the point?


Some people are naturally very thin and have trouble gaining weight. They'd rather be curvy bombshells but they aren't built that way. They eat and eat to gain weight but it doesn't happen. Then people whisper about them being anorexic and/or bulimic and say **** like "real women have curves" or "real men like curves, only dogs prefer bones".

Sorry, but that's just as rude as being called fat. Everyone's body has a different set of circumstances and it's best to leave everyone alone instead of shaming them. No form of shaming is more acceptable than the other.


----------



## radical6 (Mar 21, 2014)

hm skinny shaming isnt as uh. popular as fat shaming but yeah both are bad


----------



## yosugay (Mar 21, 2014)

Ryuuko Matoi said:


> i thought it fell off after episode 3 tbh i was really excited for it at first cause the animation looked great but it was so much **** like wow. your classic male hero who gets every girl within a 1000 mile radius to swoon over him. while he goes and swings a gigantic sword around to save his caged girlfriend who was only cool and important for a few episodes.



yeah i wish the whole harem thing wasnt involved in the plot at all. they would fall for him like seconds after meeting him. im really into MMOs and stuff so i did enjoy the very few battles they had and i really liked the visuals and the whole idea of being in a virtual world. i really enjoyed the music as well, i think thats why i watched it as far as i did lol


----------



## radical6 (Mar 21, 2014)

yosugay said:


> yeah i wish the whole harem thing wasnt involved in the plot at all. they would fall for him like seconds after meeting him. im really into MMOs and stuff so i did enjoy the very few battles they had and i really liked the visuals and the whole idea of being in a virtual world. i really enjoyed the music as well, i think thats why i watched it as far as i did lol



omg thats how i felt about SAO...i wish they kept on with the little gang he had at first because that wouldve been so much more interesting


----------



## Zeiro (Mar 21, 2014)

i felt like some parts of SAO were rushed and then some parts were too drawn out. story-wise. i also did not enjoy the second season at all.


----------



## yosugay (Mar 22, 2014)

tsundere said:


> omg thats how i felt about SAO...i wish they kept on with the little gang he had at first because that wouldve been so much more interesting



right?! it was so good for like the first three episodes or so

- - - Post Merge - - -



Reizo said:


> i felt like some parts of SAO were rushed and then some parts were too drawn out. story-wise. i also did not enjoy the second season at all.


yeah the story time traveled quite a bit and sometimes i got confused lol. i havent seen the second season, is that the gun gale online thingy or is that the fairy/elf thing


----------



## Aesthetic (Mar 22, 2014)

Cake & cupcakes are disgusting.

And pie is too.


----------



## Gandalf (Mar 22, 2014)

katy perry can't sing


----------



## oath2order (Mar 22, 2014)

Gandalf said:


> katy perry can't sing



[02:21] <&Jubs> DIE


----------



## Aesthetic (Mar 22, 2014)

Yeah
that's all I have to say


----------



## Murray (Mar 22, 2014)

jubs is a good person


----------



## oath2order (Mar 22, 2014)

Netflix said:


> Yeah
> that's all I have to say



Being nominated says something. Skill.


----------



## Finnian (Mar 22, 2014)

I really hate mac and cheese.
And any pizza but like, cheese, and veggie pizza.
I can't stand pork, but I like ham.
I don't care that much for bacon, unless it's cooked right.
Like, have you guys ever tried that package of left overs from the bacon cuts?
They sell it at Walmart. It's literally all the leftover stuff from when they cut up the bacon into the nice little strips.
I bought some tonight mmmmm.
It's sooo good.

- - - Post Merge - - -



oath2order said:


> Being nominated says something. Skill.



I like Katy Perry.
but I liked her before she got popular. Ugh.
 Jk jk. However, I really did know about her when I was like 13 or something. But only because it was on my sister's iPod. I've never been an avid listener though.


----------



## Cudon (Mar 22, 2014)

Netflix said:


> Yeah
> that's all I have to say



Roar... is the song of the year? Ew. Such a disgusting meaningless song.


----------



## Murray (Mar 22, 2014)

Dinomates said:


> Roar... is the song of the year? Ew. Such a disgusting meaningless song.



its not


----------



## Gizmodo (Mar 22, 2014)

I loved Katy Perry on the one of the boys album
One of the Boys, Mannequin, If You Can Afford Me, Hot n Cold, Waking up in Vegas<3
afterwards no


----------



## Alienfish (Mar 22, 2014)

Katy Perry = ugh.


----------



## Cudon (Mar 22, 2014)

I love the lyrics in Katy Perrys songs... so meaningless x3


----------



## Pathetic (Mar 22, 2014)

I really hate the song Blurred Lines. It's disgusting.


----------



## Alienfish (Mar 22, 2014)

Dinomates said:


> I love the lyrics in Katy Perrys songs... so meaningless x3



e______________________________________e whut.

also I find Pokemon X/Y the worst gen of Pokemon ever.


----------



## EmmaFrost (Mar 22, 2014)

? I hate rap music and rap culture
? I don't believe the 9/11 Commission Report's account of what happened that day, at all
? I hate cheese. It tastes bad, it clogs your arteries, and the various textures are gross


----------



## keepitshay (Mar 22, 2014)

Makkine said:


> I really hate the song Blurred Lines. It's disgusting.



^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^


----------



## Alienfish (Mar 22, 2014)

Illyana said:


> • I hate rap music and rap culture
> • I hate cheese. It tastes bad, it clogs your arteries, and the various textures are gross



hate rap.

everything clogs body except for water maybe so tbh I eat all the cheese I want :3 T try eating chips and unhealthy stuff that is half-baked that you heat up...

I don't get online Rp at all. Sorry.


----------



## PurplPanda (Mar 22, 2014)

Illyana said:


> *• I hate rap music and rap culture*
> • I don't believe the 9/11 Commission Report's account of what happened that day, at all
> • I hate cheese. It tastes bad, it clogs your arteries, and the various textures are gross


Essentially, this describes my life. But, I have some opinions about popular personalities. 


Spoiler: Personality 1



Never does their work, whether it be school or work. Whenever you say *anything* to them, they just shrug it off. The boss/teacher constantly yells at them, but they still don't do their work. However, the boss/teacher finds them so lovable they decide not to give detention to/fire them.





Spoiler: Personality 2



This one is always a girl. They dress in extremely tight leggings, saying that they are 'comfortable.' They mess around with their friends when others are trying to work, and obviously don't understand the concept of a time and place for everything. It's just so annoying.


----------



## Alienfish (Mar 22, 2014)

^^^^ this


----------



## Cudon (Mar 22, 2014)

Umeko said:


> e______________________________________e whut.
> 
> also I find Pokemon X/Y the worst gen of Pokemon ever.


I called the lyrics meaningless, not the fact that I like em xD


----------



## Mollypop (Mar 22, 2014)

My unpopular opinions are:

-Suicide should be legal and available to us as a painless option to end our lives.
-Humans don't deserve the Earth. There are millions of other animal species and we ought to know better than to kill the planet for our own selfish desires.


----------



## Chiarasu (Mar 22, 2014)

^ Agreed!

My unpopular opinions:
-I hate eating fish. I prefer them as pets rather than food.
-The emphasis on body image is appalling. It shouldn't be about what others think, but yourself.
-I prefer no names to brands.
- I avoid mainstream anime (SAO, AOT, Free!)
- I don't like K-pop.
-You don't have to put a label on yourself (in regards to sexuality).
-The term "girl gamer" shouldn't exist. You're either a gamer or you're not.


----------



## Cudon (Mar 22, 2014)

Chiarasu said:


> ^ Agreed!
> 
> My unpopular opinions:
> - I avoid mainstream anime (SAO, AOT, Free!)
> ...


Agreed c: My friend said to me once ''gamer girls'' are fake ''girl gamers'' are the real ones. Such bs xD Then she continued saying that she's one even though all she plays is Sims. Legit


----------



## Alienfish (Mar 22, 2014)

Thsi I'm a gamer.. ninja whatever. gender bullcrap.

I hate SAO too. like wtf. And I'm picky with anime too.


----------



## yosugay (Mar 22, 2014)

Illyana said:


> ? I hate rap music and rap culture
> ? I don't believe the 9/11 Commission Report's account of what happened that day, at all
> ? I hate cheese. It tastes bad, it clogs your arteries, and the various textures are gross



how is the first one unpopular, alot of people on here hate hip hop


----------



## EmmaFrost (Mar 22, 2014)

yosugay said:


> how is the first one unpopular, alot of people on here hate hip hop


Because life exists outside the Bell Tree Forums, and rap music is extremely popular, thus making hating it an unpopular opinion. I wasn't writing my list thinking about what would be unpopular to the demographic here. I don't think a lot of people are.


----------



## Pathetic (Mar 22, 2014)

I don't like many types of chocolate. I only eat certain types, but otherwise I don't eat it as much as I used to.


----------



## Celestefey (Mar 22, 2014)

Umeko said:


> Thsi I'm a gamer.. ninja whatever. gender bullcrap.
> 
> I hate SAO too. like wtf. And I'm picky with anime too.



To be honest I think that LIKING SAO would be an unpopular opinion (perhaps... I'm not sure) because so many people were disappointed with it when they reached ALfheim Online. I actually enjoyed SAO quite a lot. The first half was really enjoyable and I felt like I could connect with characters like Asuna at points in the anime, and also seeing what life would be like living in a videogame and all the fathomable perils they could encounter was just really interesting for me. I do admit the second half was a lot weaker because they used so many cliches and HAD to make Asuna all weak and useless and helpless, when she was quite capable of defending herself in the first half. Still, I did enjoy it because I've always wanted to be able to live in a "video game world", too.


----------



## yosugay (Mar 22, 2014)

Illyana said:


> Because life exists outside the Bell Tree Forums, and rap music is extremely popular, thus making hating it an unpopular opinion. I wasn't writing my list thinking about what would be unpopular to the demographic here. I don't think a lot of people are.



alot of people hate it outside of this forum just to let ya know, so its not all that unpopular.

- - - Post Merge - - -

the thing people always say is 'i hate rap and country' lol


----------



## Beary (Mar 22, 2014)

- I hate chocolate 
- I hate ice cream
- I can't stand popular girls
- I hate rap
- I refuse to listen to my dumb science teacher


----------



## yosugay (Mar 22, 2014)

Himari said:


> To be honest I think that LIKING SAO would be an unpopular opinion (perhaps... I'm not sure) because so many people were disappointed with it when they reached ALfheim Online. I actually enjoyed SAO quite a lot. The first half was really enjoyable and I felt like I could connect with characters like Asuna at points in the anime, and also seeing what life would be like living in a videogame and all the fathomable perils they could encounter was just really interesting for me. I do admit the second half was a lot weaker because they used so many cliches and HAD to make Asuna all weak and useless and helpless, when she was quite capable of defending herself in the first half. Still, I did enjoy it because I've always wanted to be able to live in a "video game world", too.



yeah alot of people dislike SAO so i guess its not really an unpopular opinion to hate it. i dont blame people for disliking it lol, i didnt even bother with the second half


----------



## Cudon (Mar 22, 2014)

I think disliking SAO is an unpopular opinion considering how well it did. Also Rap is up there next to pop as the most popular kind of music. So yeah.


----------



## CR33P (Mar 22, 2014)

Dinomates said:


> I dunno, cuz you mentioned it as a horrible thing? x3



yeah i remember when i started to realize how eventually everybody dies in 4th grade, and i cried a lot when i was alone. o_o
i'm the youngest and my parents are old, so i thought i was going to die alone. my mom caught me crying and i told her and i was so embarrassed 
i think less about this now, even though i know it will happen one day. wow i sound like an insane person listening to myself. sigh.

- - - Post Merge - - -



Flop said:


> Opinion:  I think gays should be treated no differently than anyone else.
> 
> *scurries away*



i respect people like you. /respects


----------



## yosugay (Mar 22, 2014)

Dinomates said:


> I think disliking SAO is an unpopular opinion considering how well it did. Also Rap is up there next to pop as the most popular kind of music. So yeah.



yeah but the hate for both SAO and hip hop is high. its popular to hate on both


----------



## Cudon (Mar 22, 2014)

creepysheepy said:


> yeah i remember when i started to realize how eventually everybody dies in 4th grade, and i cried a lot when i was alone. o_o
> i'm the youngest and my parents are old, so i thought i was going to die alone. my mom caught me crying and i told her and i was so embarrassed
> i think less about this now, even though i know it will happen one day. wow i sound like an insane person listening to myself. sigh.
> 
> ...


I really don't worry about such stuff like that, even though I probably should considering that both of my parents are quite sick atm. My mother has been really close to getting heart attacks lately for some odd reason, even though she isn't really sick or anything. My father has been sick with some disease that apparently kills for a year or so. He has problems speaking and eating with something being wrong with his throat. As far as I'm aware he's been getting better since he can go out and drink his ass drunk and get home without falling on ice and ****ing up his face. Gotta love alcohol.


----------



## Artemis_Dreamer (Mar 22, 2014)

... my unpopular opinion? Well, getting personal would be awkward for a newbie like me, so I'll just leave this here:

I don't believe that any Animal Crossing villager deserves to be hated, by anyone. Everyone has opinions, but flat-out hating a completely innocent collection of pixels, which has certainly never disliked you, is a bit too far. (IMO).


----------



## RhinoK (Mar 22, 2014)

Idk if it's unpopular but I really like shutting myself out from people and only letting certain people in. I don't know, I like the sort of loneliness yet satisfaction it rewards.

I also can't help but mutter poetry and metaphors in everyday talking. Especially in arguments. Don't know how it's related but no one wants to here a haiku when you're talking about the maths homework due next lesson


----------



## yosugay (Mar 22, 2014)

Artemis_Dreamer said:


> ... my unpopular opinion? Well, getting personal would be awkward for a newbie like me, so I'll just leave this here:
> 
> I don't believe that any Animal Crossing villager deserves to be hated, by anyone. Everyone has opinions, but flat-out hating a completely innocent collection of pixels, which has certainly never disliked you, is a bit too far. (IMO).



right, people hate on villagers if they find them ugly


----------



## EmmaFrost (Mar 22, 2014)

I strongly dislike dogs.


----------



## Yugi Moto (Mar 22, 2014)

Flop said:


> Opinion:  I think gays should be treated no differently than anyone else.
> 
> *scurries away*



I wouldn't say that's an unpopular opinion but it would depend in which country you're referring to when you say that.

- - - Post Merge - - -



Illyana said:


> I strongly dislike dogs.



What don't you like about them?


----------



## Jawile (Mar 22, 2014)

I like the villager Rasher.


----------



## radical6 (Mar 23, 2014)

Jawile said:


> I like the villager Rasher.



ME TOO I LOVE HIM


----------



## xxLollyxx (Mar 23, 2014)

Illyana said:


> I strongly dislike dogs.



Lol this is probably my unpopular opinion as well. Dogs just seem so...idk a bit icky? They slobber everywhere, drink out the toilet, use the bathroom anywhere...and the loud barking. Just no. Dogs are not for me. I love how they're loyal to their owners though. Maybe if I met a SMALL well trained dog I'd like dogs a bit more. I do find dogs cute, just not their behavior.

I also believe life starts at conception and while I could NEVER do it myself...I think women should have the choice of whether or not they want to keep their baby. We don't know their life, we shouldn't keep them from having a choice.

I don't care if drugs are illegal or become legal. I don't use them, don't care. I feel like that would be an unpopular opinion because everyone seems to be on one side or another lol.

I'm not a fan of most social media. 

I dislike some feminists because sometimes they want women to feel empowered by emasculating men...they seem more focused on hating on men then actually empowering women in a positive way. Idc what bad experiences you have with men. They're not all the same. I hate the double standards too...if a guy cheats it's because he's a pig, but if a girl cheats it's because they were having problems? Whatever. Men have feelings too and can totally feel "neglected" or like something was lacking in the relationship.


----------



## radical6 (Mar 23, 2014)

i dont like capitalism


----------



## Chiarasu (Mar 23, 2014)

I believe people should be able to wear whatever they like without being judged, dependent on the environment and situation.


----------



## Mewmewmewm (Mar 23, 2014)

Last time I posted my opinion on this forum it honestly didn't go over very well. I feel like people have no idea what an opinion is anymore

*deep breath*

....
...
...
I actually like Onision and actually think he doesn't deserve some of the hate he getsヽ(；▽；)ノ
/headshot/


----------



## Cudon (Mar 23, 2014)

Mewmewmewm said:


> Last time I posted my opinion on this forum it honestly didn't go over very well. I feel like people have no idea what an opinion is anymore
> 
> *deep breath*
> 
> ...



not an unpopular opinion, just saying


----------



## Jake (Mar 23, 2014)

people need to stop hating on justin bieber, miley cyrus and other people like that.

get over yourself


----------



## Momonoki (Mar 23, 2014)

I think people should stop bashing on Miley Cyrus too. She is a decent singer and says some really good things (Not in her songs thought). She changed her image. Big deal huh?


----------



## Cudon (Mar 23, 2014)

Momonoki said:


> I think people should stop bashing on Miley Cyrus too. She is a decent singer and says some really good things (Not in her songs thought). She changed her image. Big deal huh?


The reason she changed her image was to get attention though. Might aswell give it.


----------



## Momonoki (Mar 23, 2014)

Dinomates said:


> The reason she changed her image was to get attention though. Might aswell give it.



It worked i guess ╮(─▽─)╭


----------



## Alienfish (Mar 23, 2014)

Jake. said:


> people need to stop hating on justin bieber, miley cyrus and other people like that.
> 
> get over yourself



brb laughing 5ever


----------



## Jake (Mar 23, 2014)

Umeko said:


> brb laughing 5ever



at least you'll be too busy laughing to post on tbt


----------



## Celestefey (Mar 23, 2014)

I agree some people need to stop hating on Miley Cyrus because it's not like she has ever really done anything wrong. I actually don't even LIKE her songs or music (to be honest I don't really think she can sing all that well either but that's just my opinion), I just think the hatred people have for her is so unnecessary. Yes, she did a lot of things we might find outrageous and shocking, but all she has done is just change her image and is happy and confident about it. I don't really like how she portrays herself - I agree she can seem a little bit precocious at times - but I don't HATE her for that. She's harmless...

Justin Bieber on the other hand, well I think we all have a justified reason to dislike him... 
And yeah, some people say "Well the only way he's acting like this is because people used to hate on him when he first started his singing career!" and yes, whilst that DOES make sense... It doesn't excuse his actions or make them right. If he was truly a good person, he wouldn't have done the things he did. Instead, he would have tried to be a good role model for his fans and prove himself. I'm sure if he DID those things he would be well-respected by the haters who just hated him for no justifiable reason whatsoever at the beginning. Justin shouldn't have done those things at all: That's just like when you have a bad day you think it would be okay to just be nasty and spiteful to others. It isn't okay.


----------



## Momonoki (Mar 23, 2014)

Himari said:


> I agree some people need to stop hating on Miley Cyrus because it's not like she has ever really done anything wrong. I actually don't even LIKE her songs or music (to be honest I don't really think she can sing all that well either but that's just my opinion), I just think the hatred people have for her is so unnecessary. Yes, she did a lot of things we might find outrageous and shocking, but all she has done is just change her image and is happy and confident about it. I don't really like how she portrays herself - I agree she can seem a little bit precocious at times - but I don't HATE her for that. She's harmless...
> 
> Justin Bieber on the other hand, well I think we all have a justified reason to dislike him...
> And yeah, some people say "Well the only way he's acting like this is because people used to hate on him when he first started his singing career!" and yes, whilst that DOES make sense... It doesn't excuse his actions or make them right. If he was truly a good person, he wouldn't have done the things he did. Instead, he would have tried to be a good role model for his fans and prove himself. I'm sure if he DID those things he would be well-respected by the haters who just hated him for no justifiable reason whatsoever at the beginning. Justin shouldn't have done those things at all: That's just like when you have a bad day you think it would be okay to just be nasty and spiteful to others. It isn't okay.



Ah, golden post right there.


----------



## Alienfish (Mar 23, 2014)

Most english voice acting, be it anime or RPG.. sucks schlongs and worst thing ever.


----------



## Gizmodo (Mar 23, 2014)

Umeko said:


> Most english voice acting, be it anime or RPG.. sucks schlongs and worst thing ever.



Thats a popular opinion tbf


----------



## Cariad (Mar 23, 2014)

Umeko said:


> Most english voice acting, be it anime or RPG.. sucks schlongs and worst thing ever.



I hate it as an English person. Get an English actor. We made Harry potter, so we do have some.


----------



## Momonoki (Mar 23, 2014)

I hate almost all official "Ouh we in sweden need american cartoon/series" dubs.


----------



## Alienfish (Mar 23, 2014)

Momonoki said:


> I hate almost all official "Ouh we in sweden need american cartoon/series" dubs.



Lol what the fawk.. I'm from Sweden and I hardly watch cartoons lol also the swedish dubs are way more fun than US tbh


----------



## Momonoki (Mar 23, 2014)

Umeko said:


> Lol what the fawk.. I'm from Sweden and I hardly watch cartoons lol also the swedish dubs are way more fun than US tbh



*swedish high five*
Well, yeah. they are fun to watch but sometimes i just want to run into their studio screaming.


----------



## Cudon (Mar 23, 2014)

Swedish people ?_? Must hate. No but that's seriously some stereotype here in Finland... We hate you swedes people. We beat you in ice hockey a couple years ago, were superior


----------



## cannedcommunism (Mar 23, 2014)

Anna is better than Elsa.


----------



## LadyVivia (Mar 23, 2014)

FoxWolf64's avatars are weird and make me feel like a pizza


----------



## dr_shrunk (Mar 23, 2014)

Popular/unpopular

I actually like rap and hip hop music
Along with country music :T

I like a wide variety of music genres In fact


----------



## Flop (Mar 23, 2014)

FoxWolf64 said:


> Anna is better than Elsa.



Unpopular opinion indeed.


----------



## Beary (Mar 23, 2014)

I used the think that Anna in frozen was Auna because of the accents....:U


----------



## dr_shrunk (Mar 23, 2014)

FoxWolf64 said:


> Anna is better than Elsa.


This


----------



## Finnian (Mar 23, 2014)

Mewmewmewm said:


> Last time I posted my opinion on this forum it honestly didn't go over very well. I feel like people have no idea what an opinion is anymore
> 
> *deep breath*
> 
> ...



:I He told an abuse victim that it was that abuse victims fault that his mother who abused him.
And he killed his turtle. Like, it probably as an accident, but really. Who's that stupid??
Watch these: [x] [x]

Seriously. Seriously.
I get that his wife wasn't very good to him, but holy crap, he was the biggest jerk to her ever.
And really, publicly SHAMING someone. God, how old is he?
really???
I can't stand him.

Also, he's a freaking liar. He's the biggest liar in the entire world. [x]



But, you are entitled to your opinion.


----------



## LadyVivia (Mar 23, 2014)

Finnian said:


> :I He told an abuse victim that it was that abuse victims fault that his mother who abused him.
> And he killed his turtle. Like, it probably as an accident, but really. Who's that stupid??
> Watch these: [x] [x]
> 
> ...



There was also a video where he makes the meat eater sound like an ignorant d*ck. I don't like Onision that much... very over dramatic. But he's pretty funny.


----------



## Finnian (Mar 23, 2014)

Also, I didn't mind Jambette when I had her. Well, how she looked anyway. She was kind of a jerk. But I admit I was sad to let her go. ;A;

Also, I love Olaf.

- - - Post Merge - - -



LadyVivia said:


> There was also a video where he makes the meat eater sound like an ignorant d*ck. I don't like Onision that much... very over dramatic. But he's pretty funny.


He can be funny. But I can't stand to watch him because he's such an AWFUL person.


----------



## Cudon (Mar 23, 2014)

Finnian said:


> :I He told an abuse victim that it was that abuse victims fault that his mother who abused him.
> And he killed his turtle. Like, it probably as an accident, but really. Who's that stupid??
> Watch these: [x] [x]
> 
> ...



There's this dude called MrRepzion who has made like 13 videos about Onision and I personally like and agree with his opinions. 
 I guess Ima put some of his videos here : 
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=GDxye7b5P-w,
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=UkAlkmJhi54,
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=6h9myEqQFOw,
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=DClx3n3b2vE

Searching for this crap took a while <-< The first video is the most informational I spose

- - - Post Merge - - -



LadyVivia said:


> There was also a video where he makes the meat eater sound like an ignorant d*ck. I don't like Onision that much... very over dramatic. But he's pretty funny.


Yeah he was basically saying that anybody who isn't a vegetarian is a horrible person.


----------



## Byngo (Mar 23, 2014)

Dinomates said:


> Yeah he was basically saying that anybody who isn't a vegetarian is a horrible person.



What the hell? o-o Talk about narrow minded.


----------



## Yugi Moto (Mar 23, 2014)

dr_shrunk said:


> Popular/unpopular
> 
> I actually like rap and hip hop music
> Along with country music :T
> ...



Hip hop is like the #1 music genre in america if I'm not mistaken...either that or rap


----------



## Finnian (Mar 23, 2014)

Dinomates said:


> There's this dude called MrRepzion who has made like 13 videos about Onision and I personally like and agree with his opinions.
> I guess Ima put some of his videos here :
> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=GDxye7b5P-w,
> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=UkAlkmJhi54,
> ...



omg I love mrrepzion. >.>


----------



## Finnian (Mar 24, 2014)

I don't like anime that much.
I mean, it's okay, but eh. I used to be super obsessed with it when I was like 12-13 and pronounced "kawaii" "ko-why" Like, "scared" instead of "cute" and I still go to anime conventions. But the actual watching of the anime (minus Madoka, and FMA) i'm like, eh. I'd rather not watch this.

I do like video games though. >.<

- - - Post Merge - - -

Also. I LOVE Kanye West's music. He's an awful person. But dang dat background music.


----------



## Cudon (Mar 24, 2014)

I've been starting to get turned off by anime myself considering how ****ty and bland it can be.. Hard to find anything I'd consider interesting.

I despise when the anime I watch has literally one dimensional characters or the main character is as bland he/she can be so you can put yourself in the characters place. When I watch anime I want the main character to be like a main character of a book, I want the darn character to be somebody who has somekind of personality and a story I'll care for. I will not enjoy something that focuses on a ****ty main character unless I adore a side character or something. 

I personally will like anything while watching it, unless it's obviously bad. Only later do I realize how ****ty something was and what I think of it. I actually felt somewhat moved while watching Angel Beats, but after watching it I just sat down to question it and ended up thinking of it as the worst **** i've seen in a while. Angel beats has all that I hate + alot of other crap that I find inexcusable.



Spoiler: rambling, apologies



Angel beats. Blows.

First of all it's 13 episodes long and has a way too complex of a story, a fan might say that ''oh if it had 20 episodes it would have been fine'' But that is no goshdarn excuse for that. They could have easily left the ending open, but from what I remember it felt like it ended. No continuation. No wait for second season ending. 

The characters all blow. Personality wise and design wise. The main character is as generic as he can be, so you can imagine yourself in his place and the side characters are as one dimensional as it gets. I guess the backstories try to help the characters out but the character is goshdarn lucky to get one *some dont get any backstory crap at all*. In my opinion the backstories were the most interesting thing in the anime, but considering the shortness of the anime and the complex plot... they shouldn't have wasted their time on the goshdarn backstories, the only reason they are there is to make each one of them a little sob story and pull people in. 
I've never been a fan of the character designs of any show by the same creator, don't remember the name but he had written/made Clannad, which is praised by many of my friends. From what I've heard from them aswell the creator likes to re-use certain things and characteristics which are also used in Angel Beats, but unlike in the other anime of his.. they don't fit there. That's all I can say considering that I haven't seen Clannad or anything of the sort * I quite despise slice of life anime in general *

The relationships.. make no sense. The main relationship is as bland as it can be, in fact the two characters are incredibly bland, and I really don't get the whole thing that's up with the female.. She's a bland version of the quiet type characters in anime, and she's supposedly at the start a bad guy... But then she's normal? What the **** bossy girl with red hair. Why did you think of her as an enemy? Why are you so bland yourself while reminding me of a better version of another character who's oddly enough similar to you but better. Then there's another stupid relationship that I remember nothing of. Memorable. yes. Something to do with baseball.

Also I remember the anime being fulll of plot twists. It's like Shaymalan barfed plot twists all over it. And plot holes too. I would adress them but I actually don't even remember how the story goes, not in detail atleast. 

Also did you guys know that the band that's in the anime actually was a thing in Japan? And apparently it did well. If I remember right there were downloadable songs by the band or something and alot of people paid for it. So basically the anime was there just to promote the goshdarn music. You might say that you paid jack**** for watching it.. but remember, anime is made in Japan and mostly marketed in Japan.. They don't give jack**** about pleasing the other parts of the world, or atleast do not concentrate on it.


----------



## Momonoki (Mar 24, 2014)

Dinomates said:


> Swedish people ?_? Must hate. No but that's seriously some stereotype here in Finland... We hate you swedes people. We beat you in ice hockey a couple years ago, were superior



That's pretty nice knowing.
(Writing down this: Don't visit Finland)


----------



## meringue (Mar 24, 2014)

I don't think animal testing is wrong OwO
I'm actually writing a persuasive essay about this topic at school


----------



## HarmoniousMelody (Mar 24, 2014)

^ gonna have to disagree. If you're making a human product, test it on humans. If it's an animal product, test it on animals. Humans think they're far too superior. But hey, it's our unpopular _*opinions*_


----------



## LadyVivia (Mar 24, 2014)

Saying stuff like "Humans think they're so much better" or "Humans are cruel who think they can do whatever they want to animals just because they're a lower species" makes me feel like a politician. lollolololol


----------



## PurplPanda (Mar 24, 2014)

Omg when people at school are like "Omg I hate it so much when people use incorrect grammar" and then they use incorrect grammar all day every day the struggle
omg also when people try to put water flavoring in the water fountain just get help please


----------



## Jawile (Mar 24, 2014)

PurplPanda said:


> Omg when people at school are like "Omg I hate it so much when people use incorrect grammar" and then they use incorrect grammar all day every day the struggle
> omg also when people try to put water flavoring in the water fountain just get help please



_I like Pokemon Ruby and Sapphire._


----------



## Nyxia (Mar 24, 2014)

My unpopular opinion is that when girls get 'raped', they should accept the consequences of their actions. 
I'm not talking about people who were dragged into an alleyway, brutally beat-up and then raped here by the way.
I mean girls, who get dressed up in their shortest skirts, lowest tops and their sexiest make-up, they go out to clubs and bars and get unbelievably drunk, flirt with some unsuspecting guy who is equally as drunk and 'misinterprets' this as wanting to go home with him and have sex.  Then these girls wake up the next day, feel bad and say that because they technically didn't say yes, it was rape. 
Even though just twelve hours ago they were moaning and writhing with joy, intoxicated..
Again, I know this is probably very few of the cases, but it annoys me when girls claim they were raped and yet when they tell me their story, they didn't struggle against the man at all or tell him she didn't want to have intercourse.


----------



## oak (Mar 25, 2014)

Lois447 said:


> My unpopular opinion is that when girls get 'raped', they should accept the consequences of their actions.
> I'm not talking about people who were dragged into an alleyway, brutally beat-up and then raped here by the way.
> I mean girls, who get dressed up in their shortest skirts, lowest tops and their sexiest make-up, they go out to clubs and bars and get unbelievably drunk, flirt with some unsuspecting guy who is equally as drunk and 'misinterprets' this as wanting to go home with him and have sex.  Then these girls wake up the next day, feel bad and say that because they technically didn't say yes, it was rape.
> Even though just twelve hours ago they were moaning and writhing with joy, intoxicated..
> Again, I know this is probably very few of the cases, but it annoys me when girls claim they were raped and yet when they tell me their story, they didn't struggle against the man at all or tell him she didn't want to have intercourse.


Ohhmmyygoddd my stomach was sick reading this. That was too much for my poor heart to handle.


----------



## yosugay (Mar 25, 2014)

noahmeow said:


> Ohhmmyygoddd my stomach was sick reading this. That was too much for my poor heart to handle.



same omg


----------



## Finnian (Mar 25, 2014)

Lois447 said:


> My unpopular opinion is that when girls get 'raped', they should accept the consequences of their actions.
> I'm not talking about people who were dragged into an alleyway, brutally beat-up and then raped here by the way.
> I mean girls, who get dressed up in their shortest skirts, lowest tops and their sexiest make-up, they go out to clubs and bars and get unbelievably drunk, flirt with some unsuspecting guy who is equally as drunk and 'misinterprets' this as wanting to go home with him and have sex.  Then these girls wake up the next day, feel bad and say that because they technically didn't say yes, it was rape.
> Even though just twelve hours ago they were moaning and writhing with joy, intoxicated..
> Again, I know this is probably very few of the cases, but it annoys me when girls claim they were raped and yet when they tell me their story, they didn't struggle against the man at all or tell him she didn't want to have intercourse.



Whoa whoa whoa. Don't say that.
I have been drunk out of my mind before, I mean SLAMMED, and you can still control yourself.
Just because they didn't say no, doesn't mean yes.


However, I do respect your right to an opinion, and I am glad you shared it. (Kinda contradicted myself there didn't I?)


Unless you're talking about the girls who do say yes, regret it, and cry wolf. 
Dats wrong.


----------



## Zeiro (Mar 25, 2014)

Lois447 said:


> My unpopular opinion is that when girls get 'raped', they should accept the consequences of their actions.
> I'm not talking about people who were dragged into an alleyway, brutally beat-up and then raped here by the way.
> I mean girls, who get dressed up in their shortest skirts, lowest tops and their sexiest make-up, they go out to clubs and bars and get unbelievably drunk, flirt with some unsuspecting guy who is equally as drunk and 'misinterprets' this as wanting to go home with him and have sex.  Then these girls wake up the next day, feel bad and say that because they technically didn't say yes, it was rape.
> Even though just twelve hours ago they were moaning and writhing with joy, intoxicated..
> Again, I know this is probably very few of the cases, but it annoys me when girls claim they were raped and yet when they tell me their story, they didn't struggle against the man at all or tell him she didn't want to have intercourse.


i'm gonna hurl.

any form of  non-consensual sex is considered rape. that is not okay. girls can dress how they want and act how they want but that IS NOT an invitation for a guy force her into having sex.


----------



## Finnian (Mar 25, 2014)

HarmoniousMelody said:


> ^ gonna have to disagree. If you're making a human product, test it on humans. If it's an animal product, test it on animals. Humans think they're far too superior. But hey, it's our unpopular _*opinions*_



Am I the only one who think humans are superior?
Cause they are. 

My fiance says "No. Testing needs to be done, and if there's casualties, then it's better inbred rats then someones mom. I 100% support animal testing."
I agree.

- - - Post Merge - - -

Also,
I really dislike Mario. Like, really. I have played almost all of the games and I just can't stand them. (I kinda like Paper Mario)
And Mario is a buttface. I really dislike Mario and almost all of his games.

- - - Post Merge - - -



Dinomates said:


> I've been starting to get turned off by anime myself considering how ****ty and bland it can be.. Hard to find anything I'd consider interesting.
> 
> I despise when the anime I watch has literally one dimensional characters or the main character is as bland he/she can be so you can put yourself in the characters place. When I watch anime I want the main character to be like a main character of a book, I want the darn character to be somebody who has somekind of personality and a story I'll care for. I will not enjoy something that focuses on a ****ty main character unless I adore a side character or something.
> 
> ...


I'm watching Chobits right now and I can't stand Hideki. He's so awul. I wish Shinbo was the main character.


----------



## Jake (Mar 25, 2014)

Lois447 said:


> My unpopular opinion is that when girls get 'raped', they should accept the consequences of their actions.
> I'm not talking about people who were dragged into an alleyway, brutally beat-up and then raped here by the way.
> I mean girls, who get dressed up in their shortest skirts, lowest tops and their sexiest make-up, they go out to clubs and bars and get unbelievably drunk, flirt with some unsuspecting guy who is equally as drunk and 'misinterprets' this as wanting to go home with him and have sex.  Then these girls wake up the next day, feel bad and say that because they technically didn't say yes, it was rape.
> Even though just twelve hours ago they were moaning and writhing with joy, intoxicated..
> Again, I know this is probably very few of the cases, but it annoys me when girls claim they were raped and yet when they tell me their story, they didn't struggle against the man at all or tell him she didn't want to have intercourse.



i basically did a thesis on this for HS (or part of it, at least) - no.







rape isn't taken seriously and honestly its disgusting.

saying "just because a girl went out in a short skirt and flirted with guys means that she wants to have sex with the guy" and then calling it rape _IS_ rape.As long as she didn't consent, its rape. And I've never ever ever seen a girl be like 'lol i feel bad for having sex with you so im gonna say you raped me xo'

_"My unpopular opinion is that when girls get 'raped', they should accept the consequences of their actions."_
and this is just really dumb IMO. That's just like saying because you chose to walk along a highway you deserve to get hit by a car, or because you left your door unlocked, you deserve to get robbed.

And to say that the girl didn't struggle or bother to say she didn't want to have sex... maybe she felt too intimidated to say anything, and was worried that by saying no, then he would force it upon her, and logically it'd be easier if she just went along with it instead of trying to get out of it, but either way, it's rape.

(no flame sry)


MY UNPOPPY OPINION: disney is overrated


----------



## yosugay (Mar 25, 2014)

Jake. said:


> i basically did a thesis on this for HS (or part of it, at least) - no.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



this is sad. why anyone would say yes to any of those questions is beyond me.

- - - Post Merge - - -

and i also agree with the disney thing


----------



## Yugi Moto (Mar 25, 2014)

That poll just proves what kind of sick and depraved world we live in today...

- - - Post Merge - - -



Jake. said:


> i basically did a thesis on this for HS (or part of it, at least) - no.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Then how the hell is anyone else supposed to know it's rape, assuming legal action is taken. In both ways you just described (saying no and it being forced upon her or simply going with it) it would lead to the same result so why not try and at least call for help or something and not just accept that it's going to happen, what kind of mentality is that?

Also I understand where lois is coming from with this but it's still wrong...rape is rape. Apparently lois doesn't understand what the word "rape" actually means. The word doesn't mean "unless you say no then it's ok", so if you thought that then you are horribly mistaken.


----------



## LadyVivia (Mar 25, 2014)

Jake. said:


> i basically did a thesis on this for HS (or part of it, at least) - no.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I am disgusted by that poll. I want to punch a wall.


----------



## EmmaFrost (Mar 25, 2014)

Lois447 said:


> My unpopular opinion is that when girls get 'raped', they should accept the consequences of their actions.
> I'm not talking about people who were dragged into an alleyway, brutally beat-up and then raped here by the way.
> I mean girls, who get dressed up in their shortest skirts, lowest tops and their sexiest make-up, they go out to clubs and bars and get unbelievably drunk, flirt with some unsuspecting guy who is equally as drunk and 'misinterprets' this as wanting to go home with him and have sex.  Then these girls wake up the next day, feel bad and say that because they technically didn't say yes, it was rape.
> Even though just twelve hours ago they were moaning and writhing with joy, intoxicated..
> Again, I know this is probably very few of the cases, but it annoys me when girls claim they were raped and yet when they tell me their story, they didn't struggle against the man at all or tell him she didn't want to have intercourse.


WHAT. THE. ****. 
I'm actually a bit nauseous. Going to close this thread because there's not even any point.


----------



## SockHead (Mar 25, 2014)

Illyana said:


> WHAT. THE. ****.
> I'm actually a bit nauseous. Going to close this thread because there's not even any point.



Grow up and smell the farts. Not everyone is going to share that same opinion.

also what the **** is up with everyone's stomach in this thread?


----------



## Kirito (Mar 25, 2014)

Parents who are anti-vaccination and refuse to allow their children to get shots should lose custody over their children.

Also people who are on welfare or in prison shouldn't be able to vote.

(I know these are unpopular opinions, but that is what this thread is for!)


----------



## Gizmodo (Mar 25, 2014)

Not even gonna reply to that rape opinion tbh, just no.
Fits into this thread perfectly though

- - - Post Merge - - -



Kirito said:


> Parents who are anti-vaccination and refuse to allow their children to get shots should lose custody over their children.
> 
> Also people who are on welfare or in prison shouldn't be able to vote.
> 
> (I know these are unpopular opinions, but that is what this thread is for!)



Agreed with Prison! not with Welfare


----------



## Sir Takoya (Mar 25, 2014)

Kirito said:


> Parents who are anti-vaccination and refuse to allow their children to get shots should lose custody over their children.
> 
> Also people who are on welfare or in prison shouldn't be able to vote.
> 
> (I know these are unpopular opinions, but that is what this thread is for!)



I'm 17 and I refuse to get the HIV shot and I keep getting asked. There's a good reason why. I heard it makes people sick. I think it's kind of annoying they consider 16 year olds still children and force them to take shots they don't want.


----------



## radical6 (Mar 25, 2014)

at first i thought tht person who talked about rape said that it wasnt their fault im like yeah thats right! 
but i read it again and i was like wtf
rape just isnt getting kidnapped at night by a stranger. it mostly happens with people you know. if they dont give you consent, then its rape. if theyre too drunk to give consent, then its rape. 




Kirito said:


> Parents who are anti-vaccination and refuse to allow their children to get shots should lose custody over their children.
> 
> Also people who are on welfare or in prison shouldn't be able to vote.
> 
> (I know these are unpopular opinions, but that is what this thread is for!)


i dont understand the welfare one who cares if theyre on welfare it doesnt mean they did anything bad..? 

john greens books seem really boring sorry


----------



## EmmaFrost (Mar 25, 2014)

SockHead said:


> Grow up and smell the farts. Not everyone is going to share that same opinion.
> 
> also what the **** is up with everyone's stomach in this thread?


Oh shut the **** up, take your male privilege and shove it up your ass. It's perfectly acceptable for a  person, especially a female, to be disturbed by that kind of backwards opinion about rape.


----------



## Momonoki (Mar 25, 2014)

Lois447 said:


> My unpopular opinion is that when girls get 'raped', they should accept the consequences of their actions.
> I'm not talking about people who were dragged into an alleyway, brutally beat-up and then raped here by the way.
> I mean girls, who get dressed up in their shortest skirts, lowest tops and their sexiest make-up, they go out to clubs and bars and get unbelievably drunk, flirt with some unsuspecting guy who is equally as drunk and 'misinterprets' this as wanting to go home with him and have sex.  Then these girls wake up the next day, feel bad and say that because they technically didn't say yes, it was rape.
> Even though just twelve hours ago they were moaning and writhing with joy, intoxicated..
> Again, I know this is probably very few of the cases, but it annoys me when girls claim they were raped and yet when they tell me their story, they didn't struggle against the man at all or tell him she didn't want to have intercourse.



Are you kidding? I know its an opinion, but it is a really ****ed up one.


----------



## Heisenberg (Mar 25, 2014)

I personally think pedophiles should be castrated and thrown in jail for any offense of violating a child.


----------



## Flop (Mar 25, 2014)

Heisenberg said:


> I personally think pedophiles should be castrated and thrown in jail for any offense of violating a child.



"UNpopular Opinions Thread," Heisenberg.


----------



## Heisenberg (Mar 25, 2014)

Flop said:


> "UNpopular Opinions Thread," Heisenberg.



WELL I MEAN-
I've had people tell me the mutilating of another human being is just as bad to which I kick em in the shins.


----------



## oath2order (Mar 25, 2014)

Flop said:


> "UNpopular Opinions Thread," Heisenberg.



Jail, yes. Castration is ridiculous though.


----------



## Flop (Mar 25, 2014)

Heisenberg said:


> WELL I MEAN-
> I've had people tell me the mutilating of another human being is just as bad to which I kick em in the shins.



LOL.


Hmmm.   Unpopular opinion...

Lasagna is disgusting.


----------



## Heisenberg (Mar 25, 2014)

oath2order said:


> Jail, yes. Castration is ridiculous though.



See? It's not always a popular opinion flop. Though I do totally respect the opinion against it as oath has. It's kind of a moral debate on at what point is harming another human different than someone else's actions of harming a human. 
Raised in Texas by the way if that gives you any notion- lol. Although I'm very open minded, tolerant and accepting of just about everyone else. 9/10 of my friends are some form of homosexual, my sister is now my brother and I have a dad and three grandmas Ha. I can't forgive people who harm children though and was fortunate not to experience any abuse as a child.


----------



## Gizmodo (Mar 25, 2014)

Heisenberg said:


> See? It's not always a popular opinion flop. Though I do totally respect the opinion against it as oath has. It's kind of a moral debate on at what point is harming another human different than someone else's actions of harming a human.
> Raised in Texas by the way if that gives you any notion- lol. Although I'm very open minded, tolerant and accepting of just about everyone else. 9/10 of my friends are some form of homosexual, my sister is now my brother and I have a dad and three grandmas Ha. I can't forgive people who harm children though and was fortunate not to experience any abuse as a child.



I respect you so much for accepting all your family

- - - Post Merge - - -



Illyana said:


> Oh shut the **** up, take your male privilege and shove it up your ass. It's perfectly acceptable for a  person, especially a female, to be disturbed by that kind of backwards opinion about rape.



So true!


----------



## Chibi Kafu (Mar 25, 2014)

Jake. said:


> i basically did a thesis on this for HS (or part of it, at least) - no.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



This is disgusting and sad. Why would anyone answer yes to any of these questions? Most of these questions were answered yes very much on by males, and this is why females are better than males. Many males are disgusting, terrible, violent, ignorant, and sexist. Not all, but many.


----------



## Gizmodo (Mar 25, 2014)

Chibi Kafu said:


> This is disgusting and sad. Why would anyone answer yes to any of these questions? Most of these questions were answered yes very much on by males, and this is why females are better than males. Many males are disgusting, terrible, violent, ignorant, and sexist. Not all, but many.



And many women are  judgemental and *****y from your comment there, if we are working on assumptions
the poll did absolutely sicken me though.. awful how anyone can think that
should be 0% to both


----------



## oak (Mar 25, 2014)

Lois447 said:


> My unpopular opinion is that when girls get 'raped', they should accept the consequences of their actions.
> I'm not talking about people who were dragged into an alleyway, brutally beat-up and then raped here by the way.
> I mean girls, who get dressed up in their shortest skirts, lowest tops and their sexiest make-up, they go out to clubs and bars and get unbelievably drunk, flirt with some unsuspecting guy who is equally as drunk and 'misinterprets' this as wanting to go home with him and have sex.  Then these girls wake up the next day, feel bad and say that because they technically didn't say yes, it was rape.
> Even though just twelve hours ago they were moaning and writhing with joy, intoxicated..
> Again, I know this is probably very few of the cases, but it annoys me when girls claim they were raped and yet when they tell me their story, they didn't struggle against the man at all or tell him she didn't want to have intercourse.


I laid in bed last night, with your words on the back of my eyelids. I had a full 2 hours of laying there to think of something to write, but I just couldn't! I was trying to think of something to say to convince you how toxic & harmful this opinion is. I didn't want you to feel attacked or defensive, I wanted you to see the light. Please stop blaming the victim. By saying things like this, you're telling rapists you're on their side. 

I'm only 20 years old now, but every time one of my friends (5 in total now) came forward saying they were raped, EVERYONE around them listed excuses like this. It was their shirts! It was cause she was drinking! It was her make-up! She led him on! Well she's a slut anyways, she was asking for it! Not one of their rapists got in trouble or took responsibility for their actions. 2 of them were under the age of 10! TEN YEARS OLD. As a man, I can say I am not so animalistic that a short skirt would force me to lose control & rape someone. Then again i'm gay xD But if there was a naked man in the street, my first instinct would not be to forcibly rape him lmao. If you think your opinion is true, then apparently I have every right to assume all straight men are natural rapists. 

"Again, I know this is probably very few of the cases, but it annoys me when girls claim they were raped and yet when they tell me their story, they didn't struggle against the man at all or tell him she didn't want to have intercourse."
EXACTLY, IT'S SO RARE. EVERYONE THINKS THERE IS MORE CASES OF FAKE RAPE, WHEN REAL RAPES HAPPEN BY A LANDSLIDE.  Just focus your energy on helping rape victims! Male or female! They are heavily silenced & shamed. Do not spend your valuable time trying to make every little excuse for rapists.

I didn't intend to write a paragraph but I couldn't sleep last night, and as soon as I woke up this morning this lovely opinion was dancing in my skull. Your words were very harmful.


----------



## Gizmodo (Mar 25, 2014)

I do wonder how i'm going to be treated as i experience living in both roles, and how i will see the benefits males do get hm


----------



## Momonoki (Mar 25, 2014)

I love reading internet fights and drama, and i don't feel a single bit guilty about it.


----------



## saehanfox (Mar 25, 2014)

Nintendo should start making white deluxe Wii U's.

- - - Post Merge - - -



Chibi Kafu said:


> and this is why females are better than males. Many males are disgusting, terrible, violent, ignorant, and sexist. Not all, but many.



Battle of the sexes flame war in 3...2...1.......


----------



## Momonoki (Mar 25, 2014)

I'll guess i will start the war.
That is another ****ed up opinion right there, Chibi Kafu.


----------



## LadyVivia (Mar 25, 2014)

Oh my gosh Chibi Kafu, you you... you just.. you just gotta.. Why? Why must you?


----------



## Cudon (Mar 25, 2014)

I swear if you're a feminist Kaifu.. I will despise you xL


----------



## LadyVivia (Mar 25, 2014)

I think that Disney is so full of it's self. Sitting there with its, themepark, radio, tv channel, toys, shirts, and even waffles... Seriously.. like c'mon.. we get it you exist.. and you're the most fun thing on earth, but ya'know..


----------



## Mollypop (Mar 25, 2014)

Jake. said:


> i basically did a thesis on this for HS (or part of it, at least) - no.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



That's really sad.  In school, us girls were taught to never wear dresses or skirts if we could wear jeans instead, because rapists 'want an easy target.' This has always stuck in my head and I have a hard time leaving the house in clothes that I haven't chosen out of fear of being raped. This also scares me a lot:


----------



## oak (Mar 25, 2014)

Mollypop said:


> That's really sad.  In school, us girls were taught to never wear dresses or skirts if we could wear jeans instead, because rapists 'want an easy target.' This has always stuck in my head and I have a hard time leaving the house in clothes that I haven't chosen out of fear of being raped. This also scares me a lot:


THANK YOU, this was the perfect picture! People are so focused on the falsely accused, that they forget to think about the rape victims. I never thought a rape post on an animal crossing forum could hurt me so deeply, but it did! That stranger had a big impact on me.


----------



## Kaiaa (Mar 25, 2014)

My unpopular opinion is that you should keep your unpopular opinions to yourself, especially if they involve okaying crimes against humanity. This thread is closed. Do not make another one. 

End of discussion.


----------

